#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-13
<cyberanger> they gave notice on ChanServ quitting and why, suggested I grab op if needed (Another channel that could have been needed) and I was afk right when that happened
<techMiles> ahhh.
<chris4585> out of boredom, http://i.imgur.com/3P93X.jpg
<techMiles> niice
<chris4585> thanks
<chris4585> awn with dockbarx plugin for the windows taskbar effect
<wrst> happy snowy morning everyone
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey
<wrst> how are you doing?
<wrst> hello chris4585
<wrst> hey techMiles
<techMiles> hey
<techMiles> gahhh
<techMiles> 17 degress right now
<techMiles> feels like 3!
<techMiles> O_O
<wrst> ha ha how much snow techMiles ?
<techMiles> high of 26 today
<techMiles> <.5"
<wrst> in monterey where i'm at now looks like we have about 8" had 6" when i left the house today
<techMiles> geeze.
<techMiles> weather.com says 4.5" estimated in the last 24hrs
<techMiles> but that's probably the center of there
<wrst> its nice techMiles, oh yeah you are in the memphis area?
<techMiles> no snow in the crystal ball today, seems like. for here, anyway. *crosses fingers* i just wwanna get through my finals, and have my gf get back home to her family for christmas so she can be with them for that.
<techMiles> wrst: yeah.
<techMiles> about 45 min N-NE.
<techMiles> from memphrika
<wrst> ahh yes you guys don't get the white stuff in any abundance there
<techMiles> we did last winter
<techMiles> february
<wrst> yeah last year i think we had snow on the ground for about a month straight, not on the roads but just as soon as it would melt more would come
<techMiles> geeze
<techMiles> it'd be nice-- love snow. it's beauutiful.
<techMiles> but it tends to get in the way here as we aren't used to it
<techMiles> people don't know how to drive in it, what to do about it, etc.
<wrst> pretty much everyone here just stays home
<wrst> the hills do make it difficult in my area to get around if you don't have a 4x4
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> here, the backroads with all the trees freeze over so easily
<techMiles> it's difficult to get around anywhere, even with a 4x4. it's just easier to get back OUT of the ditch if you have one
<wrst> yeah if you have ice nothing really helps :\
<netritious> good morning locotn
<wrst> morning netritious
<wrst> happy snowy morning!
<Svpernova09> morning
<netritious> howdy wrst, Svpernova09
<wrst> how are you doing netritious ?
<netritious> pretty good...have a meeting in an hour or so
<wrst> great way to start a monday
<wrst> I gues :)
<netritious> it's a good thing
<netritious> hard to pin this guy down on a meeting, but worth it
<netritious> if things go well will have funding for a project or two
<wrst> cool netritious funding is a good thing
<Xpistos> what kind of project
<netritious> wrst: indeed
<netritious> Xpistos: open source project...I'm mum on the rest for now
<netritious> lol j/k
<netritious> it's really a top secret project :P
<netritious> netcosm
<netritious> A web application that allows an engineer the ability to design, develop, deploy, and manage networks and services for either local or remote sites
<netritious> sites=locations
<netritious> with bells and whistles
<netritious> drag-n-drop WYSIWYG web interface
<wrst> cool netritious
<techMiles> HTML5? :P
<netritious> it sounds cool wrst but it's a huge project
<netritious> no lol
<netritious> techMiles: it's all JS based...server side included
<techMiles> lol. that's a joke in my server class.
<techMiles> He mentioned emerging technologies and their support and examples
<techMiles> and I chimed in with HTML5.
<techMiles> so now, everything == HTML5.
<techMiles> and we laught. lol
<netritious> lol
<wrst> well neyritious thats what I mean cool for a user like me sucks to ve you :)
<netritious> hehe wrst
<netritious> I don't mind the work but it's a lot to tackle alone
<wrst> I bet
<netritious> I expect repairs to be non-existent until Feb 2011, so if I can swing it try to get something more than a prototype completed by then
<wrst> sounds like we will be seeing less of you for a while
<Svpernova09> I saw a lot less of netritious this weekend when he landed on my rockets :_X
<Svpernova09> But I think he ended up handing me my ass in UT2k4
<wrst> ha ha
<techMiles> <3 UT2k4.
<techMiles> that's what every LAN party I've hosted has been centered around, pretty much.
<Svpernova09> Nice,
<Svpernova09> Our lan was a 13 hour L4D2 marathon
<techMiles> lol nice
<Svpernova09> with a bit of SC2, UT2k4, Alien Swarm + WoW mixed in.
<techMiles> we mixed in a little supcom, and some Rise of Nations, iirc.
<techMiles> but most of it was UT2k4
<netritious> wrst: nah you will see me no less than you already do...which isn't much :-/
<netritious> Svpernova09: owned then got PWNED lol
<wrst> ha ha netritious  :)
<Svpernova09> yep :_D
<netritious> it was fun...to bad there weren't more players...evens the odds a bit
<Svpernova09> yeah, a lot were mainly interested in l4d2
<netritious> I had heard of that game but really no anything about it till I left the the LAN party....
<netritious> my brother played it for a couple of hours Sat night on his xbox 360
<netritious> *but really didn't know anything about it
<Svpernova09> You can get it cheap on steam today I think, someone said it was $5 or $10
<netritious> I think I am pretty much finished up as a gamer
<Svpernova09> hehe Blizzard has far too tight of a grip on my soul.
<netritious> when the Atari master servers stop answering will hang up the hat
<netritious> I think the first third-person shooter I ever played was Wolfenstein 3D...the original, back in '93-94? something like that
<netritious> *first-person shooter
<netritious> windows 3.11 days
<cyberanger> now that the weekend's over, everyone starts chatting and I miss it, lol
<wrst> any snow cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> well, there is disagreement on that
<wrst> what? cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> but there is enough dandriff to cover the lawn
<wrst> we have 8-10" here in monterey and over 6 at my house
<cyberanger> yeah, the platau got more, less to dump here
<wrst> ha ha oh well we've had a nice one and way early
<cyberanger> idk about early
<cyberanger> but yeah, rare that it covers everything
<techMiles> http://pastebin.com/TiY21XeF   lol.
<netritious> lol techMiles
<netritious> w00t! idea sold. Now to cross my fingers and wait. :D
<wrst> congrats netritious
<netritious> thanks wrst...Jan '11 looks to be the month...if that doesn't change then I'm in like Flynn
<wrst> coolawesome netritious
<wrst> hey william_
<william_> hey, what's up?
<cyberanger> not much william_
<wrst> not much here either you doing ok?
<wrst> cyberanger: having a good afternoon?
<cyberanger> afternoon is over, but the day is well ;-)
<wrst> well its afternoon and not midnight cyberanger :P
<Xpistos> l8s~
<cyberanger> wrst: the word your looking for is evening
<wrst> yeah yeah cyberanger  :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-14
<wrst> cyberanger: you have a moment?
 * wrst obviously needs more irssi help
<wrst> woot i got it fixed cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> wrst: yes
<cyberanger> and sweet, now tell me what you broke and how you fixed it ;-)
<wrst> oh simple looking at adding another network, i didn't have enough sense to go to the website :)
<cyberanger> wrst: adding another network, ones not enough?
<wrst> yes it is now!
<cyberanger> so, settings were the issue?
<wrst> yeah i had added then wanted rid of it
<wrst> easy enough when you know how
<techMiles> oh snap
<cyberanger> techMiles: what's up
<techMiles> the netsplit. lol
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> and chanserv too
<techMiles> am investigating quassel again.
<techMiles> wrst: am preparing to try out quassel. :)
 * cyberanger dares to ask why
<techMiles> why not?
<cyberanger> well, wrst and I disagree on things, our form of kidding in ways
<cyberanger> I prefer a CLI, IRC was created when things were all CLI
<cyberanger> and slow bandwidth too
<cyberanger> which is nice times have changed
<Xpistos> anyone know what is going on with yahoo
<wrst> yahoo what is that Xpistos ?
<Xpistos> Funny
<wrst> mail Xpistos ?
<Xpistos> I can't get to the yahoo site
<wrst> i had no issue Xpistos
<wrst> Xpistos: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<wrst> says its up also
<Xpistos> Well, they lie, it isn't just me but I will take that as they are not down
<Xpistos> wrst: Yeah, I can connect from the house
<wrst> well maybe just your ISP? :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst ping
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: natty has dropped the "Visual Effects" tab from the "Appearance Preferences"
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu that has messed me upa  little i had to enable them to be able to use Unity
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: looks as if they may drop compiz from the "Ubuntu Classic Desktop" ... at least the controls that easily enables compiz
<wrst> well that is about stupid
<wrst> or it strikes me that way pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: they talked about a 2d desktop for users without 3d graphics hardware... seems like a safe fallback from unity
<wrst> yeah but kinda crummy for people that might want to use the "classic" desktop as they always had before
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: this is what they are saying right now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<pace_t_zulu> " Desktop Edition" is part of the link
<wrst> i don't mind it too much i just don't understand why to take it away because if it doesn't work it doesn't work
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: any ides on how to get compiz to start without that tab easily?
<wrst> i had been having to right click on my desktop
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: been a while since i started compiz without that panel
<pace_t_zulu> something like
<pace_t_zulu> $ compiz --replace
<wrst> i can't get to a terminal once i login :)
<wrst> ges i could go to tty1 or something maybe... i will try that
<wrst> hey exodus_ms !
<cyberanger> whoah, exodus_ms is back!
<wrst> techMiles: you around?
<cyberanger> didn't realize I still had that
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<exodus_ms> been a long year, went thru a divorce... still dont have cable, tethered to my phone atm
<cyberanger> I'll bet
<cyberanger> yikes
<wrst> hate to hear all of that exodus_ms but glad you are back here
<exodus_ms> just wanted to stop by and tell everyone hello.
<exodus_ms> thanks wrst
<exodus_ms> i gotta get off here, hope everyone is doing well, ill try and stop in more often if i can, god bless
<wrst> good to see him
<cyberanger> yeah
<wrst> cyberanger: are you around tonight?
<wrst> cancel that cyberanger  i can delay needing your brain power now :)
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> and ok
<cyberanger> wrst: delay, do you still need it
<wrst> may in the morning have a buddy of mine with an NFS problem may invite himin here
<wrst> hello chris4585
<wrst> but cyberanger thanks for the immediate response :)
<cyberanger> hehe, for NFS I might regret it
<cyberanger> (lucky me, I'm travelling tommorow, so it might work out ;-))
<cyberanger> somewhat Joking, somewhat not
<cyberanger> but you know me, I'll try and help
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> i'm clueless on nfs cyberanger
<wrst> excid3: you scared me for a minute
<cyberanger> wrst: why, your not the hacker in this channel ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> good point cyberanger
<wrst> interesting right clicking seems not to work at all in natty
 * wrst reboots
<cyberanger> works fine in openbox wrst ;-)
<wrst> ha ha well in the default cyberanger  :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-15
<cyberanger> I thought natty was too new for a default
<techMiles> wrst: am around now
<wrst> techMiles you trying out Quassel?
<techMiles> sorta. :)
<techMiles> am using both atm.
<wrst> the client and the remote core?
<techMiles> hah. oops. accidentally joined #ubuntu-tn-us .
<techMiles> wrst: nah. the mono build for winderz
<techMiles> atm
<techMiles> brb
<wrst> thats ok but the client/core is awesome
<cyberanger1> Techmiles: that'd do it
<wrst> wb cyberanger
<cyberanger1> Wrst: corrupt connectbot (nothing to fear on your end, isolated incedent) didn't realize until after I left
<cyberanger1> Cyberanger is also here, idly logging my misfortune
<cyberanger1> Or not? Idk, I don't see him here
<cyberanger1> Hrm
<cyberanger1> I'll have to see what happened
<wrst> well glad you are here cyberanger
<cyberanger> This is not my week
<cyberanger> Added a 2nd static ip, issue relates to that
<wrst> ahh cool on the second ip
<cyberanger> Know what to fix, unlike normal, I can't, connectbot issue nuked my key, have to fix that first
<techMiles> connectbot?
<cyberanger> I'm running a tier 2 opennic dns server, figured it'd help if a dos occured to have a backup
<cyberanger> Techmiles: android ssh client
<techMiles> Ahhh
<cyberanger> Very good, I just did something odd
<wrst> techmiles im connected using connectbot now
<techMiles> lol
<cyberanger> Like I said in different words, "my fault"
<techMiles> anybody know anything 'bout eggdrops in here?
<cyberanger> G2G
<cyberanger> Techmiles hng on
<techMiles> np
<cyberanger> I'm gonna disconnect, cell cvg
<Juzzy> I know * about eggdrops
<Juzzy> I used to crack botnets in a previous life
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> :)
<techMiles> TEACH
<Juzzy> It's not an easy art
<Juzzy> you need to know asm, tcl hooks, gdb, encryption basics, etc
<techMiles> how about how to have them use mysql db's? as opposed to flatfile db's ?
<techMiles312> so, wrst aside from the client-to-core connection and being able to connect anywhere, what advantages does quassel present over using, say, xchat with a bnc?
<wrst> that's about it as a client i think it is good but not anything special
<techMiles312> http://quassel-irc.org/node/104   what is the top-half of this messages/channel screen?
<techMiles312> it notes channels, etc..
<techMiles312> but multiple ones
<wrst> yeah i never used that always confused me :)
<techMiles312> do you know wht it is? lol
<wrst> I think so you can monitor two.channels at once
<techMiles> two+ channels?'
<techMiles> an interesting concept..
<techMiles> hmm
<techMiles> wb cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey techMiles
<cyberanger> I think I've got everything fixed
<cyberanger> except I still don't have my 2nd IP
<cyberanger> but I'll work on that when I have a whole day to screw with it
<cyberanger> techMiles: what was your question earier
<techMiles> if anyone knew anything about eggdrops
<cyberanger> ah, very very little
<techMiles> crap. I might have to cobble a way to compile this xchat plugin.
<wrst> hello
<cyberanger> ¡Hola Señor wrst !
<electricus> hey guys
<cyberanger> ¡Hola Señor electricus !
<electricus> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> hows things
<electricus> i'm freezing in my office
<electricus> i'm in a finished basement with basically no conditioning
<electricus> so it's a whopp'n 65 degrees at best. a tad chilly for me
<electricus> my fingers especially
<electricus> space heater is at full tilt
<cyberanger> yikes
<electricus> is ubuntu going to a rolling release model?
<cyberanger> they haven't yet
<cyberanger> there are reports, rumours
<cyberanger> so on
<electricus> well..there's been talk about it and some articles have seemingly hinted at it.. but I didn't think so.. although i wish they would
<electricus> it sucks having to blast your whole os and set up everthing 'again'
<cyberanger> well, I've just learned that until it happens, it's hard to believe
<electricus> the distro version upgrade doesn't work either
<cyberanger> yeah, I don't have that issue, but my build is more like debian testing than ubuntu
<cyberanger> ubuntu alternate installer, cli install
<cyberanger> apt-get a few things
<electricus> how did you do that?
<cyberanger> openbox, wicd, so on
<electricus> ah.. you can use the non-graphical install and get more options etc?
<electricus> like the good ol' non-graphical installer
<electricus> for debian
<cyberanger> grab the ubuntu alternate installer, hit f4, it's on normal, go to cli
<cyberanger> yeah, however debian's allows for even finer control
<electricus> ahh.
<electricus> so why do you like to run ubuntu that way rather than just use debian?
<cyberanger> I do run debian
<electricus> lol.. well you know what i mean
<cyberanger> I just also run backtrack linux crunchbang and others
<electricus> why don't you just run 'raw' debian instead of ubuntu
<cyberanger> but ubuntu and variants are what I help others with
<cyberanger> from install to wvdial
<cyberanger> or gnome-ppp
<electricus> i see.
<electricus> i also run win-vista, ubuntu, backtrack, and arch on my laptop
<cyberanger> unlike a drug dealer, I don't mind using my product, I show others it works
<electricus> ya..totally
<cyberanger> and that helps get others on linux
<electricus> each os has it's advantages/dis
<electricus> what i really do like about ubuntu is 'it just works' 98% of the time :-)
<cyberanger> yeah, but the biggest disadvantage is being clueless, it magnifies any other issue
<electricus> but their forums/wiki aren't really that great..
<cyberanger> so for the 2% of the time, I know ubuntu and debian
<cyberanger> but I don't necessarlly have to hand hold ubuntu, as much as debian
<techMiles> that's true.
<electricus> ya.. they put a lot of work into making ubuntu 'just work' for most people which is why it's so great.. and you don't have to take forever compiling a bunch of stuff or configuring conf files and all that..
<cyberanger> yeah, that's kinda flawed, when linuxjournal.com has more info on your distro, than your distro's own support
<techMiles> cyberanger: I'd love to learn more about your finder-tuned setup so I could apply it whenever I redo this desktop once my finals are over.
<techMiles> I'd like to be able to use the WM that crunchbang uses.
<electricus> pretty soon i'm going to wipe out my ubuntu 10.4 partition and go to 10.10
<techMiles> and be able to start without all the extra stuff-- install only what I want. I don't play any of the games ubuntu comes with, etc. but if you uninstall enough of them, it wants to remove the whole GUI
<techMiles> well, GNOME.
<cyberanger> electricus: why not a system upgrade
<techMiles> so it revers to the Debian default.
<electricus> that's where it gets tricky
<cyberanger> techMiles: well, I start with no gui, ground up, not tear down
<electricus> ya.. i'd like to install ubuntu without any of the social networking stuff or ubuntu one and such
<techMiles> cyberanger: that's what I did.
<electricus> just give me linux and gnome
<techMiles> but when you do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop......
<techMiles> it doesn't give you JUST the bare essentials.
<cyberanger> electricus: that is doable, just a bit of a pain
<techMiles> crunchbang uses... er.. fluxbox?
<cyberanger> techMiles: same
<cyberanger> crunchbang was just openbox
<techMiles> ahhh openbox
<techMiles> I knew it was a ????box
<cyberanger> corenomial has gone into xfce too now
<electricus> i've used light desktops and such.. but honestly by the time you run a browser and other apps.. you are using just as much ram .. just run a real desktop like gnome :-)
<techMiles> cyberanger: I've heard a bit about arch lately... would it be stable enough (for someone with basic->intermediate knowledge of linux, bash, etc) for me to use as a more main OS, and remain reliable? as in, for school. :P
<techMiles> also, this has become a regular Q&A session. lol..
<electricus> everybody has at least 2gb or ram these days..
<techMiles> cyberanger: you really ought to blog. :)
<techMiles> electricus: for me, it isn't necessarily saving RAM, I have 6GB.. what I like about light desktops is that from bootup/login they're at a usable state faster.
<electricus> techMiles: I run arch and it's ok.. i only have intermediate knowledge of linux
<cyberanger> electricus: careful, I'm running this on a netbook, where the stock HDD is a solid state 2GB
<electricus> :-)
<cyberanger> and others use machines from 95, becuase the cost of 2005 is too high
<cyberanger> or 2010 for that matter
<electricus> arch is one of those systems that takes several weeks to really get it where you like it.. but after that.. you just pacman -Syu and it's actually quite stable..
<electricus> requires tinkering though
<cyberanger> techMiles: I do alot without launching xorg, even quicker
<electricus> there are times when I wonder if it's not a trade off.... arch+tinker.tinker.tinker.tinker.daily.tinker = ubuntu+reinstall every 6 months
<cyberanger> mutt, lynx, vlc (ncurses interface) and presto
<cyberanger> electricus: debian testing?
<techMiles> electricus: idk why you feel you have to reinstall... I've done fine without reinstalling.
<electricus> how many releases have you done the dist-upgrade techMiles?
<cyberanger> there are times of pain, grub to grub2, but techMiles is right, it can go smooth
<techMiles> 3-4, iirc.
<cyberanger> electricus: dist-upgrade, as in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<electricus> ok.. seems like they've got that nailed down pretty good now
<electricus> yes cyberanger
<electricus> isn't that how you upgrade your ubuntu to the next release?
<cyberanger> no
<electricus> ah..well it's been a long time
<cyberanger> well, not that alone
<electricus> last time i tried to do it was like in 8.04 or something
<cyberanger> (that's just a gentler version of upgrade, more error checking)
<techMiles> I typically use... hmm.
<techMiles> what is it dist-upgrade -d ?
<techMiles> where it upgrades to the beta/alpha release. :P
<techMiles> the unsafe one. :)
<cyberanger> -d, --download-only
<cyberanger> do-release-upgrade --proposed
<cyberanger> that's how it's supposed to be done
<cyberanger> for a cli system
<electricus> sorry guys..the boss has summoned me.. chat later :-)
<techMiles> ttyl electricus
<cyberanger> see ya electricus
<techMiles> cyberanger: it is probably the latter. I just only remembered the -d, it seems.
<cyberanger> (I've done some things outside that, update lucid then immedately switch all my sources.list entries to maverick and repeat)
<techMiles> I think that's essentially what the last one I managed to do did.
<techMiles> I'd love to start from the alternate download and work up.
<techMiles> but i haven't had the time to do it just yet
<techMiles> tried before school started. lol
<cyberanger> the alternate installer just does a normal install, unless you hit f4 and select cli
<techMiles> oh. the minimal installer
<cyberanger> from there, when it's done, you've got a cli installer
<techMiles> sorry. am doing cisco work atm so it's all  mixed about
<cyberanger> well, same fore the minimal too
<cyberanger> the only difference between minimal and alternate is the alternate is bigger, but can be done offline
<techMiles> what might you recommend for someoen wanting to dig further into linux distros, bash, etc, and be able to customize, while having a stable enough system that will remain stable.
<cyberanger> the minimal is smaller, but must be online, to fetch packages online
<cyberanger> well, that's an oxymoron in a way
<cyberanger> the systems I did the most learning with were not stable
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> sadly that's how it goes.
<techMiles> but I don't have an alternative system to use for experimentation
<cyberanger> becuase I messed with it to learn
<techMiles> and if I have schoolk work, don't really have the availability of screwing something up and not being able to get the stuff done.
 * cyberanger points to VirtualBox
<techMiles> ahh, yeah.
<techMiles> I have that on here, actually.
<techMiles> wheeee
<cyberanger> you got 6GB of ram, grab a 64 bit alternate installer on break, do a cli install, get a small install going, enough for what you need, then add Virtualbox
<cyberanger> leaves alot of CPU, RAM and HDD storage for Virtualbox left
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> but yeah am doing CISCO notes for my exam tonight. lol
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install xorg openbox obconf obmenu nitrogen tint2 terminator alsa-utils vlc firefox xcompmgr thunderbird gedit
<cyberanger> wicd-*
<cyberanger> that should cover basic tools
<cyberanger> openbox obconf obmenu, openbox and tools
<cyberanger> wicd, a network manager
<cyberanger> terminator, terminal
<cyberanger> alsa-utils, sound and tools for it
<cyberanger> xorg, graphical system, required by openbox
<cyberanger> tint2 the tray #! uses
<cyberanger> nitrogen, the wallpaper utility #! uses
<cyberanger> techMiles: I think you know the rest
<techMiles>  yeah.
<techMiles> xcompmgr ?
<techMiles> I know all others but that.
<cyberanger> oh, when you used terminator, did you have it transperent
<cyberanger> (other tools like it too
<cyberanger> it just handled some of the higer end graphics, but even a netbook, it's not resource happy)
<techMiles> cool
<techMiles> well damn
<techMiles> I can't get ahold of my instructor to see if he's cancelling class or not
<techMiles> due to weather
<techMiles> the campus is ~1hr's drive away, so idk what the weather is up there, or how bad he considers it to be.
<nairanvac> Hey, guys.  I've got an audio issue.  I was using Banshee the other day, and it froze up.  I restarted my PC, and when I did, my sound was screwed.  I only get static when sound plays.
<cyberanger> what version of ubuntu
<cyberanger> nairanvac: ^
<nairanvac> Oh, sorry
<nairanvac> Hold on, lemme check again
<nairanvac> I'm using an older version on Eeebuntu
<nairanvac> I'm thinkin 9.10, but I'm about to confirm that
<nairanvac> Nope, 9.04
<cyberanger> oh, Eeebuntu hrm
<cyberanger> hang on then, gotta brush up on their setup
<nairanvac> Cool, thanks a lot
<nairanvac> The Eeebuntu version is 3.0
<cyberanger> kinda the headache of unoffical builds, they have so many options, can do so many different things (I like them myself, don't get me wrong)
<nairanvac> Yeah, I feel you
<nairanvac> I love this build
<cyberanger> Eeebuntu 3.0 Standard
<cyberanger> NBR
<cyberanger> Base
<cyberanger> LXDE (beta)
<cyberanger> which one, by chance do you know
<nairanvac> Base, I believe
<cyberanger> what have you tried so far
<nairanvac> Oh, wait
<nairanvac> No
<nairanvac> It's standard
<nairanvac> I haven't known anything to try
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> have you checked their support too
<nairanvac> Eeebuntu's
<nairanvac> ?
<cyberanger> I just see all the tweakes, mixing ubuntu 9.04 with debian testing, I'm somewhat concerned of saying anything
<cyberanger> unless you've Tried Eeebuntu first
<nairanvac> Nah, I haven't yet
<cyberanger> since they might have seen this issue before
<nairanvac> Alright, I'll check with the,
<nairanvac> them*
<cyberanger> I'd be glad to help
<nairanvac> It's just so strange how it happened, though
<cyberanger> but I allways help with the best option first
<nairanvac> Banshee froze up my whole PC, then when i restarted, I just get weird static
<cyberanger> and the best option in this case is support from the developers
<nairanvac> Alrighty.  Thanks a lot.  I'll hop on over to their IRC channel real quick. :)
<cyberanger> the reason it's that odd is exactly why I'm holding back my ideas for the moment
<cyberanger> if they can't help, let us know, we'll try something different
<cyberanger> your quite welcome
<nairanvac> Okay, apparently there's not an IRC channel for it
<nairanvac> That sucks
<nairanvac> Doing some Googling around, and it seems Eeebuntu has turned into a new project, Aurora
<nairanvac> Maybe I'll just back up my home folder and upgrade
<chris4585> anyone going to try this? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bbfammmagchhaohncbhghoohcfoeckdi#
<cyberanger> nairanvac: well, they had to, Canonical has been enforcing their trademark a bit more
<cyberanger> lately
<nairanvac> Yeah, makes sense.  The new version looks pretty slick, anyways
<nairanvac> chris4585: That looks interesting.  Maybe I'll give Chrome a shot again and try it
<cyberanger> it's more likely a new name
<cyberanger> nairanvac: nope, and I'd avoid it myself
<cyberanger> seems like a privacy risk
<nairanvac> Using any Google product is a privacy risk, I'd think
<chris4585> lol I thought everyone used chrome
<nairanvac> My FF extensions have kept me loyal
<wrst> hello nairanvac !
<nairanvac> Sup?
<wrst> not much you doing ok, i see you have been chatting with cyberanger  and chris4585, chris4585 is ok but watch out for cyberanger  :)
<nairanvac> Haha, good to know.  He seems like a trouble maker.  ;)
<wrst> oh yes if you only knew ;)
<cyberanger> wrst: you know, anyone using alternate builds is trouble for ubuntu ;-)
<wrst> yes i am not familiar wih eeubuntu or eeebuntu or what was it
<wrst> did netbook edition take its place?
<wrst> me thinks there are almost as many ubuntu versions as their were vista versions :\
<wrst> hmmm
 * wrst 
<wrst> :)
<wrst> virtual box works in natty!
<wrst> finally
<cyberanger> eeebuntu wasn't offical
<cyberanger> netbook remix became netbook edition
<wrst> ahh ok
<wrst> thanks for clearing that up so i will forget it again soon!
<wrst> cyberanger: unity is getting better
<cyberanger> soon huh
 * cyberanger wonders how wrst defines soon, guess I'll let him sleep on it
<wrst> now is soon from then cyberanger  :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-16
<wrst> hey tjcertified
<tjcertified> hey
<tjcertified> lot of traffic in here...
<cyberanger> tjcertified: a good day
<wrst> cyberanger I have lost some functions with irssi connectbot
<cyberanger> which ones
<wrst> the press and hold to bring up functions suchas tab
<wrst> when that was working running in the background wasn't
<chris4585> wrst, have you seen that gnome-shell may not be in the 11.04 repos ?
<chris4585> there is a bug currently about this, apparently its broken in 11.04
<wrst> lchris4585 that kinda sounds fishy
<chris4585> also alpha 2 comes out feb 3rd, one day before my birthday, so early birthday present lol
<chris4585> wrst, a little bit, but there will more than likely be a ppa
<wrst> ha ha im running it now unity is almost usable
<chris4585> if gnome-shell removes all the 'recent' crap I would love to use it
<wrst> what are you calling the recent crap?
<chris4585> the ugly stuff that shows up on the side that shows your recent files and used programs
<chris4585> thats like showing your dirty laundry imo
<wrst> oh is that in gnome shell?
<chris4585> its been there since I can remember
<wrst> been a while since i tried it, gnome shell just really made no sense to me
<wrst> i'm on 11.04 right now i switch back and forth but its getting to where you can actually do some work on it
<chris4585> these days its looking better than unity
<wrst> well unity is just getting started, but i don't know what i think about unity yet
<chris4585> don't get me wrong, I like both of them and would like to see them both succeed
<wrst> i'm wondering about using kde soon, but its still too unstable
<wrst> i have a feeling that gnomeis going to be about like kde 4.0 hopefully not that bad but not what i'm used to as far as stability is concerned
<chris4585> yeah, gnome-shell has been around quite a while now though... it feels only recently its actually got some real hard work put into it though which is sad
<wrst> yeah i don't feel to confident in it really
<chris4585> personally I like my own blend of nautilus-elementary and awn
<wrst> if i could move the dock in unity i think i would really like it, but i totally disagree wihth that
<chris4585> If I'm not mistaken I think it will be an option maybe in 11.10
<chris4585> but yeah I don't like the dock on the side...
<wrst> moving the dock, ok that's better last i heard was something about wanting to keep it close to the ubuntu applications button, why i don't know on a mac it works just fine and not being there
<wrst> yeah i prefer at the bottom center autohiding so i truly get all the realestate
<wrst> *screen realestate
<chris4585> wrst, my flavor of gnome http://i.imgur.com/3P93X.jpg
<wrst> nice chris4585
<wrst> very nice
<chris4585> thanks, I have dockbarx plugin built into awn expanded, kind of a win7 feel...
<wrst> looks nice, funny i hear kde fans talk about how it is so much more customizable than gnome and i just don't see it
<chris4585> me either
<wrst> they all have the kickoff menu and such at the same spot i know you can move it around, but i just don't know what they are talking about
<chris4585> for awn by itself there are 2 - 3 app menus, then there's the mint menu, and the gnomenu (sp?) then of course you could go with docky / synapse route
<chris4585> then there is the default which is simple and I like it the best
<wrst> i tried awn a couple years ago
<chris4585> I'm not really up to date with KDE though, I just know it has the 2 menus that come with KDE
<wrst> kde runs so poorly on my laptop i can't get anything done with it
<chris4585> awn is pretty good now, I just wish it had some of the stuff kiba-dock had
<chris4585> that was the shizz when I first played with linux lol
<wrst> never tried it
<chris4585> you could bounce your icons around your desktop as if there was low gravity, or swing your icons around like a chain or bump icons to make them fly all over your desktop
<chris4585> bunch of useless fun lol
<wrst> ha ha useless fun is a great thing!
<chris4585> indeed
<wrst> like wobbly windows serve no purpose at all
<chris4585> but it adds a nice fluid touch
<wrst> yes it really does and it isn't working in natty right now well not while using unity it makes unity go away
<wrst> morning everyone
<techMiles> hey there wrst. :)
 * techMiles is setting up znc again
<wrst> having fun techMiles ?
<techMiles> ofc! :)
<techMiles> for some reason, znc won't find the hostname of some of the IRC servers I want.
<techMiles> hav ehad to use IP's before
<techMiles> which is fine, but idk why it won't take hostname
<wrst> all over my head techMiles  :)
<techMiles> you wouldn't happen to know how to clear the dns cache in ubuntu, eh?
<wrst> i have at one time
<wrst> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<techMiles> danke
<wrst> if you are on 10.04 or above i think the command to restart is now sudo service ncsd restart
<techMiles> a'ight.
<techMiles> I think I've gotten it, though... idk why it does that.
<techMiles> stupid thing. :)
<techMiles> brb. adding this network to znc. :)
<chris4585> well thats interesting, I added xchat to my messaging menu, and I didn't know this but simply adding the launcher also adds the capability of it showing updates such as PMs
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> the popup bubbles?
<wrst> chris4585: i didn't know you could add apps to that menu that's cool
<chris4585> techMiles, it shows when someone PM'd me
<chris4585> wrst, yeah its pretty simple
<techMiles> I like the notification popups. :)
<chris4585> me too
<wrst> i like that too chris4585  i shalll have to mess with that!
 * techMiles can't wait to start switching himself over to ubuntu
<chris4585> wrst, in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<chris4585> pretty much copy one of the existing files in that dir, and rename it to xchat and edit the info
<wrst> you still in winders techMiles ?
<chris4585> actually
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> had to have it for mah classes.
<techMiles> dammit
<chris4585> create a file named xchat in that dir and in the file paste this, /usr/share/applications/xchat.desktop
<wrst> cool chris4585
<chris4585> techMiles, like this http://i.imgur.com/VxZl8.png
<techMiles> that convinced me. :d am starting asap on that redo.
<techMiles> just have to have windows for games, and possible school stuff.
<chris4585> I have win7 just for games
<wrst> nic screenshot chris4585
<wrst> techMiles: i keep xp in a VM for our finance stuff at home which really isn't needed i'm looking to get rid of that
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<techMiles> wrst chris4585, anybody else..
<techMiles> should I install ubuntu mininmal?
<techMiles> debian testing?
<techMiles> or bt?
<wrst> hey techMiles
<wrst> techMiles: any reason why you want a minimal install?
<techMiles> so I can work from ground-up
<techMiles> instead of having to get rid of stuff i don't want/need
<wrst> i guess its ok but i don't really think you get much of the benefits of ubuntu going that route if i were going that route i would probably consider arch
<techMiles> hmm
<wrst> techMiles: cyberanger can really provide more info on that than me i've just never seen that ubuntu installs all that much extra that i can't just purge if i don't like it once i get it installed
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I just like starting from the ground-up sometimes.
<techMiles> let's you learn more about it, too
<wrst> yeah that's one reason i like arch is the learning part, but for everyday use i like ubuntui
<wrst> *ubuntu
<techMiles> well this is going to be the operating system I use most
<techMiles> and I can boot into a 3rd for experimenting, or in virtualbox for that.
<wrst> techMiles: using gnome?
<techMiles> hm?
<techMiles> I'd probably use GNOME, yes
<wrst> yeah i just wouldn't fool with it and use that other learning partition to learn from, but i don't like having to mess with the system i need to use
<wrst> oh and techMiles personally since even the min-install will do the configuring or what not really all you are learning is to install what packages
<techMiles> yeah
<wrst> but i'm a fanboy of the ubuntu regular desktop edition or have been, the jury is out on unity :)
<techMiles> lol.
<wrst> but with a system like arch you have to edit the configs and really got down and dirty with what makes things work
<techMiles> yeah
<wrst> but all that said i may give it a go too :)
<techMiles> hehe
<wrst> sounds fun to do
<techMiles> ever used the netbook edition?
<wrst> yes
<techMiles> does it run well on netbooks? lol
<techMiles> the older, less powered ones?
<wrst> its using unity that 11.04 is going to for everything and i didn't like it
<wrst> it uses mutter
<techMiles> Ah.
<wrst> but the new unity using compiz is not bad
<wrst> but its ok, but a gnome install isn't bad either
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu unity seems to be improving
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: still haven't got it running in virtualbox
<wrst> its better pace_t_zulu  not 100% by any means but its not terrible
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-17
<cyberanger> techMiles: define ubuntu-minimal
<cyberanger> (ugh, last night was long
<cyberanger> slept through the day cause of it)
<wrst> cyberanger: i was speaking of the minimal install cd is that correct?
<techMiles> that's what I was thinking.
<techMiles> the alternate installer?
<techMiles> I think they used to call it the minimal installer
<cyberanger> yes and no
<chris4585> the alternative installer isn't the minimal iso
<cyberanger> the minimal and alternate isos can do what's needed
<cyberanger> minimal iso is ubuntu's way of saying network install
<cyberanger> techMiles: what your wanting is a cli install
<cyberanger> same method for both discs
<wrst> ahh ok guess the network pulls in all the current so no updating
<cyberanger> yeah, and a much smaller iso, at the cost of more bandwidth in the end
<wrst> yeah 15MB i think
<cyberanger> techMiles: at the first screen, hit f4, go from normal to cli
<cyberanger> (or the boot cheat code cli)
<techMiles> okies
<techMiles> question.
<techMiles> if I install this on a seperate HDD
<techMiles> will that cause issues w/ the bootloader?
<wrst> actually that should be less bandwidth for a cli install from the minimal you don't download gnome that way like with the alt install
<techMiles> because I reformatted ubuntu before (had messed stuff up, etc, and wanted a fully fresh start) and then the comp wouldn't find the bootloader
<techMiles> until I ran a repair on the mBR
<techMiles> MBR*
<chris4585> but you can do cli install from alt cd also right?
<techMiles> then ofc it only found windows.
<chris4585> I always went the minimal iso way
<cyberanger> wrst: it's flucuated a bit between releases, I was thinking 34 mb (and I was taking into account the repeated downloads)
<cyberanger> yes, you can use the alternate install
<cyberanger> (which is what I've done, with a bash script and packages, I've got an entire offline install that way)
<cyberanger> techMiles: in theroy no, grub2 should adjust, however you've heard of murphy's law right?
<techMiles> yeap. lol
<techMiles> I s'pose I need to make a grub boot disc.
<cyberanger> I mean, that's kinda it, your doing something that could be a mess
<techMiles> it's worked fine before.
<techMiles> but yeah
<cyberanger> one thought, is unplugging the other drive
<techMiles> eh it's the one with ALL my stuff on it.
<techMiles> else I would've.
<cyberanger> oh
<techMiles> at the time, i didn't have time to rearrange everything. college was beginning again. lol
<wrst> techMiles: grub2 sucks!
<techMiles> I guess what I can do is use the 180GB that's in there for OS's, and then use the 1.5TB for extra data only
<cyberanger> wrst: grub2 has come a long way
<techMiles> cyberanger: do you think that a good solution?
<cyberanger> Virtualbox first, yeah, I mean, it's easier to start over, and then when all is well, do a physical install
<cyberanger> (the idea of unplugging the 2nd drive isn't necessary, just thinking it'd help your data, but it sounds like it won't)
<techMiles> yeah. I think what I'm going to do is use only one drive for OS
<techMiles> 's
<techMiles> and the other for just data
<techMiles> because I thin kthe issue was that it wants to read from where I currently have windows/etc, instead of the other 180GB drive.
<techMiles> even though the 180 is disk 1.
<techMiles> :/
<techMiles> maybe grub install broke id
<wrst> cyberanger: just when i think grub2 actually works it bites me in the rear end
<techMiles> either way, am going to try it again
<cyberanger> wrst: well, I didn't say it was perfect (grub isn't either, bootloaders and perfection is like drinking and driving, oil and water)
<techMiles> well brb. almost tbbt time
<wrst> yeah but they can atleast half work cyberanger
<cyberanger> techMiles: I do really suggest virtualbox first (your building your own system, in a very litteral sense) just easier to get the feel nailed down, work out some kinks
<cyberanger> wrst: idk, I've used grub2 alot lately, and you did help grub2 fail
<cyberanger> with maranda and ubuntu
<wrst> mandriva, fedora... etc etc but strangely enough with arch it works
<wrst> asking two distros to boot shouldn't be too much
<cyberanger> yes, but on a new bootloader, with distro's messing with configs
<cyberanger> hard to say where the blame is
<wrst> i'm a user... i don't really care cyberanger  :) i just want it to work
<cyberanger> that was one nice thing with boot.cfg, it was too generic, nobody could fool with it too much
<cyberanger> yes, but your a user blaming who? where was the fault, ubuntu, fedora, mandriva, grub2
<cyberanger> and remember, down the road you'll be a user needing grub2, becuase of limits in grub
<wrst> i don't care who is to blame it sucks :)
<wrst> cyberanger: that's the thing if ubuntu really wants to reach the masses the masses don't care who to blame they just want it to work
<cyberanger> well, if "it" is ubuntu, that ubuntu sucks
<cyberanger> and your right, but would the masses dual boot with fedora
<cyberanger> or would the masses need a bootloader that supports their system (which is why grub2 was chosen)
<wrst> but cyberanger from my investigation its grub 2
<wrst> but ubuntu sucks too for including something that doesn't work
<wrst> so the entire system bites cyberanger !
<cyberanger> well, why though, I mean, I've done what you did sense then (tri boot actually)
<cyberanger> no issues
<cyberanger> I did it more recently, I blame the sucess on all of them (after all they all worked)
<wrst> i think in 10.10 it does work much better cyberanger but i still have bad memories of it, and its still far from perfect or far from grub legacy
<cyberanger> well, it also does things grub legacy can't (which is why I continue evualuating it, and I've ran into a case already of grub2 or nothing)
<cyberanger> idk, I agree, perfect it isn't
<cyberanger> and it
<wrst> but what is perfect? :)
<cyberanger> s a newer version in 10.10
<cyberanger> exactly
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> but the newer version also was tweaked (as was the older one)
<wrst> but as i just logged into vista and win 7... well theres a lot more there to gripe about!
<wrst> after talking with techMiles i might go for a more minimal install this next go round cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, griping about a user is one thing, a user of windows is another ;-)
<wrst> but cyberanger they just added one of the cool things about grub2 in natty started theming the boot menu some
<cyberanger> yeah, I don't see that
<wrst> its just purple and the font is smaller but still cool
<wrst> but unity has quit working for me again
<wrst> and now its back...
<cyberanger> oh, that's old
<cyberanger> I think legacy could do that too
<wrst> oh yeah mandriva had a nice theme for a while forgot about that
<techMiles> cyberanger: still here?
<cyberanger> no, I am now just a bot
<techMiles> oh, damn. :P
<techMiles> well cyberangerbot
<cyberanger> techMiles: yeah, but bare with me, dinner calls
<techMiles> no worries. :)
<techMiles> OH grub is installed on the first HDD, but it only opens up a grub v1.98.. and brings me to a grub>  prompt..
<cyberanger> wonderful, that was one concern
<cyberanger> hang on, fix to follow
<techMiles> okies.
<techMiles> have alternative installer on USB key-- booted to UNetbootin screen, awaiting further instructions.
<cyberanger> wait, if you hadn't done that, how'd grub break
<techMiles> wat? this is from when I tried to redo ubuntu a few months ago.
<cyberanger> did you already try to install?
<techMiles> a few months ago
<techMiles> it did this, I had no time to learn how to fix and then fix and hope it'd work how I needed it to.
<techMiles> so I left it
<cyberanger> oh, are we trying to save it, or scrap and start
<techMiles> which do you recommend?
<techMiles> either one is fine with me.
<cyberanger> well, was that a cli install
<techMiles> uhh. i don't remember, honestly.
<cyberanger> assume no and continue
<techMiles> alright.
<techMiles> so just continue with a cli install as I normally might?
<cyberanger> if you don't know if it needs to be saved, why save it
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> we'll scrap the partition anyhow
<techMiles> true.
<cyberanger> save to destroy, no point
<techMiles> wyat's the diff in regular cli install vs expert cli install?
<cyberanger> alot, for your needs here, go with ubuntu's regular one
<cyberanger> (expert has alot more options, debians way
<techMiles> I did, but was curious.
<cyberanger> but we'd choose alot more stuff and the result won't be too much)
<techMiles> ahh
<techMiles> so more detailed?
<cyberanger> oh yeah
<cyberanger> and it can be usefu, but this case it's not too much
<techMiles> that's for later. :)
<cyberanger> btw, which image did you grab
<techMiles> the alternate .iso
<cyberanger> ok, that in ways is helpful
<techMiles> well that's good. lol
<techMiles> LVM, yes or no?
<cyberanger> for this not nessarlly, but down the road
<cyberanger> have you used LVM before
<cyberanger> yes no idk
<techMiles> yes.
<techMiles> I used to know what it was.
<techMiles> something virtual management?
<cyberanger> logical Volume Manager
<cyberanger> I'd assume no
<techMiles> okay
<cyberanger> it's the kinda thing where if you ask like that, assume no
<techMiles> here's the rub. I am at the partitioning bit
<techMiles> I want it to use the entire 180GB disc I have
<techMiles> but not the 1.5TB
<cyberanger> it's got it's uses
<techMiles> but the only thing it gives me under use entire disk, is the 'use entire disc' it doesn't tell me which is which
<cyberanger> ok, do you want the 1.5TB mounted though, for music
<cyberanger> or just do that as needed
<techMiles> as-desired
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> if you click on use entire disk, one of two things will happen
<cyberanger> one, it then asks which disc, which we want
<cyberanger> or two, it'll show changes to make and ask to confirm (we don't want that if it's the 1.5tb drive)
<techMiles> confirm screens are good.
<techMiles> okay
<techMiles> using entire 120GB disc.
<cyberanger> until you confirm changes, it should not touch data
<techMiles> I lied, I thought it was 180, but it isn't.
<cyberanger> well, what is it (shouldn't matter)
<techMiles> yeah. I selected the one I want, so no matter
<cyberanger> oh, 120GB
<cyberanger> now I know why you upgraded
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> ruh roh. 'deboostrap warning: Warning: Couldn't download package ifupdown"
<cyberanger> are you online (I mean with that machine)
<techMiles> should be.
<techMiles> net was connected before I started this.
<techMiles> it got the tiem for me
<techMiles> and DHCP
<cyberanger> by cable, not wifi
<cyberanger> cat5
<techMiles> yes.
<cyberanger> ok
<cyberanger> restart, run without cable
<cyberanger> (seems the repo it's using is part to blame)
<techMiles> can I continue or just go back?
<cyberanger> I'd stop, tell it to abort
<techMiles> alright.
<cyberanger> reboot with that cable out
<techMiles> I kept hitting go back, go back... eh it's trying to do more. jsut hold pwr button?
<cyberanger> if it's an issue twice, then the disc is part to blame
<cyberanger> but atm I don't expect that
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> just make sure it's not running an active task
<cyberanger> but I don't think it is atm
<techMiles>  it's said 'installing the base system'
<cyberanger> hit alt f4 (a less known detail about this installer)
<cyberanger> and what's it saying
<techMiles> kernelL eth0: link down
<cyberanger> and before that
<techMiles> debtoostrap: good sinature from "Ubuntu archive Automatic Signing Key
<cyberanger> one more
<techMiles> signature moade sun oct, etc...
<techMiles> signature made**
<cyberanger> ok, anything new show up?
<techMiles> it gives me a debug a few lines up
<techMiles> want that one?
<techMiles> no. just says link down.
<cyberanger> is it related to ifupdown
<techMiles> erm. the link went up.
<techMiles> uhh, no. don't see anything about ifup or ifdown
<techMiles> but it just said eth0: link up
<techMiles> >.>
<cyberanger> hit alt f2
<techMiles> finicky thing.
<techMiles> 'please press enter to activate this console'
<cyberanger> I'm sorry, f1 not f2
<techMiles> aha. so what do I hit to get out of the BusyBox shell?
<techMiles> ah
<techMiles> it's on retrieving readline-common...
<techMiles> at installing the base system
<cyberanger> so we might actually be ok
<cyberanger> link down, then up
<cyberanger> bad cable, connection
<cyberanger> somewhere, you, isp, them idk
<cyberanger> but we'll go with it for now
<tjcertified> hey does anyone in here do much serious php web development? For some reason, I was thinking that pace_t_zulu did...
<techMiles> cyberanger: it hasn't moved.
<cyberanger> techMiles: give it a moment, it's perked my intrest atm
<techMiles> okies.
<techMiles> tjcertified: I
<techMiles> I'd love to do, but am just learning stages of a lot.
<techMiles> so I can't help ya, sorry
<cyberanger> tjcertified: sure someone does, I don't have PHP yet
<tjcertified> techMiles: that's okay. I am looking for someone who might be able to give me decent details on current PEAR classes
<tjcertified> I hate re-creating the wheel when there is perfectly good stuff out there for stuff like basic web authentication
<cyberanger> techMiles: any changes
<techMiles> cyberanger: newp
<techMiles> oh alt+f4 gives me some
<techMiles> starting pid 430, tty '/dev/ttys': '-/bin/sh'
<techMiles> process pid 430 exited, scheduling for restart.
<techMiles> but the alt+f1 screen still says retrievingreadline-common
<techMiles> sorry for the errors, am on a netbook
<cyberanger> it's fine, they're minimal
<cyberanger> power down
<cyberanger> minimal risk
<techMiles> powering down
<techMiles>  starting over
<cyberanger> cable out?
<techMiles> yes
<cyberanger> ok
<techMiles> "do not configure the network at this time" ?
<cyberanger> (once we do the install from the disc, we have more control over apt, and no need a few packages, the very packages we've have issues with so far seem to be the most common irratant
<cyberanger> )
<cyberanger> techMiles: correct (we've got that covered a few steps from now, after the install disc is done)
<techMiles> ehh it errors at the archive mirror selection
<cyberanger> what?
<techMiles> says 'choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive' it gives me the US one.. I hit continue
<techMiles> it says 'bad archive mirror'
<cyberanger> your using the alternate disc
<cyberanger> right
<techMiles> yes
<techMiles> downloaded it today
<cyberanger> sounds like your not, sounds like your using the minimal
<techMiles> I selected the alternate .iso torrent to dl.
<techMiles> shall I try agian w/ the network cable?
<cyberanger> gimme a moment
<cyberanger> alt f2
<cyberanger> hit enter
<cyberanger> ifconfig
<cyberanger> (it's bugging me, that It's both offline and seeking an external mirror)
<techMiles> -/bin/sh: ifconfig: not found
<cyberanger> oh right
<cyberanger> can you get it to go back to network detection
<techMiles> yes
<techMiles> select that one?
<cyberanger> (I've done this 100 times fine, this way, and your doing 101 and it's failing)
<cyberanger> well, not failing, but irratating
<techMiles> asks me to select a mirror.
<techMiles> and says bad archive mirror again
<techMiles> want me to try it with the cable in again? might've just been a fluke
<cyberanger> I'll let it be your call
<cyberanger> I'm here to help
<techMiles> bno harm in another attempt, I say.
<cyberanger> you'll need to detect the network again too, easy
<techMiles> yes.
<techMiles> that's done
<techMiles> already through the archive bit.
<techMiles> checked it, said it's fine
<techMiles> loading additional components
<techMiles> btw, I found some place sonline that offer free linux classes
<techMiles> probably going to look into those.
<techMiles> esp the bash scripting ones, if I can find some.
<techMiles> setting up clock
<techMiles> detecting hardware
<techMiles> starting up partitioner
<cyberanger> ok, same as before
<cyberanger> good
<techMiles> writing partition changes
<techMiles> installing base system
<techMiles> can't wait till i upgrade all of this to GbE. :)
<cyberanger> do you live in chattanooga or host a local mirror
<techMiles> ah it's gotten further
<techMiles> neither.
<techMiles> sorry
<techMiles> internal GbE
<cyberanger> than what'll GbE do
<cyberanger> I bet your ISP is slower than your switch then
<techMiles> eh increase throughput from the switch. give more internal efficiency to get more out of the WAN connection
<techMiles> cyberanger: yeah...
<techMiles> am hoping to get 24mb
<techMiles> soon-ish
<techMiles> as in, first half of 2011. lol
<cyberanger> I'm hoping to get 10GB Ether myself (not gonna happen) and get my internal wifi going
<cyberanger> opps, Internale mirror*
<techMiles> hehe
<techMiles> that'd be awesome
<techMiles> so you have one mirror that updates every x amount of times
<techMiles> that all the other internal machines get the pckgs from?
<techMiles> kinda like windows update services
<techMiles> on Win Server
<cyberanger> yeah, but better
<techMiles> lol.
<cyberanger> and it's not yet done
<techMiles> that'd be awesome.
<techMiles> W00t
<techMiles> it worked this time
 * techMiles crosses fingers for the rest of it
<techMiles> hm
<techMiles> should I encrypt home dir?
<cyberanger> uh, no
<cyberanger> I mean, I like all encryption
<cyberanger> but we can get it right and repeat
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> alrighty
<techMiles> installing software
<techMiles> tyvm cyberanger
<cyberanger> so, install finished, time to boot into it?
<techMiles> hope so!
<techMiles> oop, not quite there yet.
<techMiles> 11% at select and install software
<cyberanger> hehe
<techMiles> I want the 24mb down so bad. :P
<chris4585> techMiles, I would kill any kind of cable
<chris4585> I have satellite...
<techMiles> ickk
<techMiles> for the first 5 years we lived here, we could only get satellite internet
<techMiles> or ridiculously expensive cable
<techMiles> so we had dial-up, much to my dismay
<chris4585> hughesnet?
<techMiles> 56k never happened
<chris4585> oh
<techMiles> more like 31.1kbps
<techMiles> with maybe a 5-7kbps download
<chris4585> well its either dialup or what we have now... 2mbps but 525mb/day downlaod limit
<chris4585> between 2am - 7am its free and fast
<chris4585> just the latency is horrible
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I have a friend on hughesnet
<techMiles> ofc, he's a blackhat, so doesn't really need faster internet.
<techMiles> :P
<techMiles> he'd just abuse it.
<chris4585> I'd just love to be able to play games
<techMiles> we have at&t
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> cyberanger: 70%
<techMiles> installing GRUB boot loader
<cyberanger> brb
<techMiles> this is where it always gets sketchy for me. lol
<techMiles> ahhh it's reooting for windows
<techMiles> will try selecting the other HDD
<techMiles> on boot
<cyberanger> back
<techMiles> wb
<techMiles> selected other hdd.
<techMiles> gives me flashing _ prompt
<techMiles> otherwise blank
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, I remember hughesnet, work or temporary
<cyberanger> and I am glad it's over, but it did cause me to learn alot of tricks
<cyberanger> hold that thought
<cyberanger> techMiles: I thought we were past that already
<cyberanger> what's flashing exactly
<techMiles> cyberanger: I rebooted, it booted into windows automagically... I rebooted and selected the other HDD, and this is where it is.
<techMiles> the underscore
<techMiles> everything else is blank
<techMiles> just one flashing underscore
<cyberanger> alt f4
<cyberanger> output?
<cyberanger> chris4585: have I told you any of my tricks
<cyberanger> and how many ubuntu machines do you have there
<techMiles> cyberanger: no change
<cyberanger> hang on
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah I only really maintain one
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> techMiles: same prompt, no info
<cyberanger> alt f1 and f4
<techMiles> correct
<techMiles> correct
<techMiles> can't type, either.
<cyberanger> and we didn't finish with the installer
<techMiles> it finished
<techMiles> grub installer came up, I said it found one other operating system: windows, and I told it to write that to the mbr.
<techMiles> was that the wrong thing to do?
<cyberanger> and this it it rebooted
<cyberanger> with just an underscore
<techMiles> yes
<techMiles> a flashing underscore
<cyberanger> yes, it told you to reboot, and you did, then this
<cyberanger> just checking for clarity
<cyberanger> is that right techMiles ?
<cyberanger> chris4585: how many machines, any OS
<chris4585> 4 technically but I only maintain 1
<chris4585> my tv doesn't really need updating
<chris4585> my laptop I only really play with it
<techMiles> cyberanger: yes.
<cyberanger> your TV?
<chris4585> and the living room comp I update like once every 6 months..
<chris4585> my tv is a computer with a tvtuner
<techMiles> I rebooted, and it went to boot into windows, so I rebooted again and went to the menu where I can select a specific HDD
<chris4585> and ubuntu runs it beautifully
<techMiles> and selected the HDD i had ubuntu install to
<cyberanger> techMiles: so it booted to windows becuase of GRUB or the machine
<techMiles> is it perhaps because windows and ubuntu are on two different HDD?
<techMiles> cyberanger: idk. it didn't go to GRUB at all
<cyberanger> chris4585: is that all machines on your network there, or just yours
<techMiles> so that'd be a no to GRUB.
<cyberanger> techMiles: it booted to windows outside grub
<techMiles> yes
<chris4585> cyberanger, there is also my PS3 and my parents computer with xp
<cyberanger> techMiles: your sure? cause grub can boot windows (well, pass the boot process to windows bootloader more accurately
<cyberanger> but yeah)
<techMiles> yes. the GRUB prompt never showed up
<techMiles> I will try again for extra sure.
<cyberanger> yeah, if you would, we gotta pin it down or start again
<cyberanger> and I'd prefer to pin it down
<techMiles> I might try a different route if this fails
<techMiles> because I want to redo my windows installation, too.
<chris4585> reinstall again?
<techMiles> will probably do them both onto the same disk.
<techMiles> newp. no GRUB prompt at all
<chris4585> why not just try reinstalling grub itself instead of the whole thing?
<techMiles> chris4585: for a clean install and fresh start on both
<techMiles> esp the windows. and ubuntu because I can't access the ubuntu installation I just did.
<techMiles> no GRUB prompt comes up, from either HDD i choose to boot from (or attempt to boot from)
<chris4585> techMiles, did you install grub to the mbr?
<techMiles> yes
<chris4585> thats strange, I'm not good with installing with 2 hdds though
<techMiles> well, my second HDD is about to be only for storage, not for OS
<chris4585> I'm better at solving my own issues than helping with others usually
<cyberanger> sorry gimme a mnt
<cyberanger> pets
<techMiles> np
<cyberanger> between my dad getting in, work was slammed, got in late (weather and nursing, ugh) and pets going crazy
<cyberanger> that took a bit
<cyberanger> techMiles: got a live disc?
<techMiles> cyberanger: I have a USB key w/ it on there.
<cyberanger> can you boot it up
<techMiles> I can in just a minute.
<techMiles> hopefully getting it fixed will help me out. lol. for when I have to do it agian
<techMiles> I just don't undrstand. I've done this before.
<techMiles> with no issues at all
<techMiles> mmk am there
<techMiles> WHOA
<techMiles> there's grub
<cyberanger> well... gimme a status report
<techMiles> GRUB is apparently on the usb drive
<techMiles> I selected it to boot from t USB drive
<techMiles> and there's grub..
<techMiles> so boot into ubuntu?
<cyberanger> oh no
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> boot
<techMiles> uhmm
<techMiles> it brings up the prompt
<techMiles> but before I could login it's giving me an error.
<techMiles> ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<techMiles> then ata3.00 failed command: SET FEATURES
<techMiles> ata3.00: cmd ef/[lots of hex here]/40 tag 0
<techMiles> and three more errors, another with res, the hex Emask 0x4 (timeout, another line with ata3.00L status: {DRDY} and last line of ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)
<techMiles> then I get a flashing cursor
<cyberanger> so, was that the install key, or the livecd key?
<techMiles> the one I used to install
<techMiles> sorry, I was thinking incorrectly
<techMiles> I am used to using a livecd to install.
<techMiles> and in this case, they aren't the same.
<techMiles> meh. crap.
<techMiles> will backup windows, redo the whooooole thing..... lol.
<techMiles> needs it anyway
<techMiles> heh
<techMiles> though, trying to login again, it lets me login to the CLI screen
<techMiles> can I fix this from here?
<cyberanger> wait, what
<techMiles> after all the errors
<techMiles> I hit enter again.
<techMiles> it brings me to the login prompt again
<techMiles> I login, it works..
<cyberanger> so did the install work, or do we have an error
<techMiles> it worked.
<techMiles> however, GRUB is in the wrooooong place... lol
<cyberanger> df -h
<techMiles> what am I looking for?
<cyberanger> that commands output
<cyberanger> do you have networking going
<cyberanger> ?
<techMiles> it brings me up a list of filesystems and where they are mounted
<techMiles> yes networking is fine
<cyberanger> df -h |  | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<cyberanger> opps
<cyberanger> df -h | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<techMiles> installing curl
<cyberanger> then it'll have a link begining with http://sprunge.us/
<cyberanger> oh, right
<techMiles> http://sprung.us.UAGR
<techMiles> er.
<techMiles> sprung.us/UAGR
<techMiles> sprunge
<techMiles> wow. sorry
<techMiles> and: kudos for a very cool trip I'm going to attempt to remember. lol
<cyberanger> trip or tip
<techMiles> both. but mostly the tip on sprunge
<cyberanger> oh, guess where you installed the whole bloddy system
<techMiles> lol
<techMiles> I selected the 120GB HDD
<techMiles> to use the whole thing.
<techMiles> I swear. :/
<techMiles> I think it's just GRUB that's on the USB drive.
<cyberanger> doesn
<cyberanger> t appear to be
<techMiles> I'm going back to using discs. -_-
<cyberanger> cat /etc/mtab /etc/fstab  | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<cyberanger> we'll confirm with that
<cyberanger> oh, USB keys can be useful, but they also write ;-)
<techMiles>  but this is no 120GB drive
<techMiles> and I know I selected it to install in the 120GB hdd.
<techMiles> :.
<techMiles> :'/
<techMiles> http://sprunge.us/XYBD
<cyberanger> /dev/sda1             106G  840M  100G   1% /
<cyberanger> it's bigger than a hdd
<cyberanger> but /boot isn't clear
<cyberanger> hrm
<techMiles> brb
<cyberanger> boot appears to be on the 106G drive (not sure where 14G went)
<cyberanger> ok techMiles
<cyberanger> chris4585: so you have 4 computers, a PS3 and your folks have one?
<chris4585> cyberanger, correct
<cyberanger> your four are some kinn of ubuntu?
<techMiles> back
<techMiles> meh
<techMiles> will scrap it
<techMiles> backup windows
<techMiles> reinstall it
<techMiles> and will begin this adventure again
<cyberanger> ok
<chris4585> yeah, my TV runs 9.04 I think, my laptop is 10.10, this one is 10.10 and the living room comp is 10.04 maybe?
<techMiles> but perhaps with a LIVEcd.... even though it's significantly faster with a usb drive.
<cyberanger> unfortunate for your time
<cyberanger> alternate cd (for rescue, a live cd)
<techMiles> cyberanger: idk of any other solutions, really.. lol.
<cyberanger> techMiles: reboot to windows
<cyberanger> check it out
<cyberanger> see how it is
<cyberanger> ubuntu may be ok
<cyberanger> grub might be iffy
<cyberanger> but if your gonna redo windows, we can redo grub after (kinda have to)
<techMiles> well grub cannot stay on this usb key
<cyberanger> it doesn't appear to be on that key
<techMiles> well, explain why it only shows up when I specifically tell my computer to boot to the USB key.
<techMiles> :/
<techMiles> booting to windows the same way I booted into ubuntu works fine as well
<cyberanger> remove the key and try
<techMiles> I tried both HDDs before inserting the key again and trying it.
<cyberanger> ok, well, idk
<cyberanger> if you wanna try from square one, start with windows
<cyberanger> the output you gave shows one drive
<techMiles> neither one brought up GRUB.  attempting to boot to the HDD where I told the installer to put Ubuntu got me that blank screen with the flashing underscore cursor
<techMiles> and attempting to boot to the HDD where windows is currently installed, brings up windows just fine like always.
<cyberanger> and it's a 106GB drive kinda big for a usb key
<techMiles> but not for ubuntu if that's the 120GB hdd I told the installer to put it on.
<cyberanger> your logs show it that way (add swap space, perhaps some deadspace, and that'd explain the logs well)
<cyberanger> Morning and TGIF
<cyberanger> chris4585: have you ever considered a proxy, at least for your machines
<cyberanger> take the load off your connection some
<cyberanger> Xpistos: Morning and TGIF
<Xpistos> cyberanger: hey, I am sick like a dog ... and at work for some reason
 * cyberanger wonders if he repeats his last statement, would it help shine a ray of relief
<cyberanger> Xpistos: Morning and TGIF, hope you get better
<wrst> cyberanger: i think i amy move back to quassel
 * cyberanger thinks wrst should reconsider, smartphone and all
<cyberanger> wrst: why?
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> just not worth what i lose using irssi having access is nice on the phone
<wrst> but i don't use it that much
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst did you get a email from launchpad about a hacked computer
<wrst> i don't think so linuxman410 ?
<wrst> what's up?
<linuxman410> wrst some guy from launchpad emailed me and wanted to know if i could help with a hacked computer running 10.10
<linuxman410> his name was tom crowley
<cyberanger> linuxman410: nope, I hadn't
<linuxman410> how come he picked me out of everyone
<linuxman410> i know it is a launchpad email it looks like the other emails i get when u aprrove someones membership
<cyberanger> a question for him, and one I want to ask
<linuxman410> approve
<cyberanger> wrst and I approve people, lp admins
<linuxman410> you can ask him the question if u want
<cyberanger> but your more active than I am on nlug and klug
<cyberanger> maybe you made a splash somewhere else, and thus the email?
<cyberanger> mistook you for a guy with the same name
<linuxman410> cyberanger they still have not updated my email at launchpad they are still sending to my old one that is still working for right now
<cyberanger> you can update it, can't you?
<linuxman410> i did
<cyberanger> but they haven't show the change?
<linuxman410> i even remone the old one
<linuxman410> removed
<cyberanger> but they haven't show the change?
<linuxman410> no i just logged in and my new email is there but everything goes to old address
<linuxman410> cyberanger i completely removed old address forom launpad
<linuxman410> launchpad
<linuxman410> well i go to go to work back later
<cyberanger> ok, sounds like a plan, just wish I could have told you I found an idea
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst> cyberanger: i kinda missed about half that...?
<cyberanger> wrst: it's ok, it was meant for linuxman410 and he missed it all
<cyberanger> he's changed email addresses, launchpad isn't really switching well
<wrst> i've been having issues with launchpad being slow on some merge proposals lately
<cyberanger> that's outside my knowledge (I thought last night you said you were a user, it should just work, when talking bootloaders, this sounds like a bzr branch, a developer issue ;-))
<wrst> ha ha it is a bzr branch but only on some documentation :)
<cyberanger> why use bzr then, that's what a wiki's for
<wrst> its part of the app, also going to be web/pdf/and in the help menu
<wrst> cyberanger: http://sphinx.pocoo.org/
<wrst> its pretty cool stuff, you code it then using the makefile you creat html or pdf and also the documentation that is actually part of the application
<Xpistos> how do I delete a directory with files in it?
<Xpistos> rmdir -rf  FOLDER
<wrst> rm -r folder
<wrst> if i'm not mistaken
<wrst> yes Xpistos just tested that to make for sure
<Xpistos> rm -rf FOLDER
<wrst> yes :)
<cyberanger> rm -r
<wrst> i vote with cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> -f is for force
<cyberanger> kinda nice to see an error first ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: i have found it best to not force things
<wrst> cyberanger: one of these does i'm going to do that to root folder just to watch it burn :)
<cyberanger> yeah, good luck
<Xpistos> how do I check the size of the sub folders within a given older
<wrst> ha ha well cyberanger when i'm going to do a fresh install
<cyberanger> Xpistos: say again
<cyberanger> wrst: in that case, nuke it first >:-)
<cyberanger> }--
<wrst> yeah cyberanger what iw as thinking
<wrst> *I was
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I found it
<Xpistos> du -s -h folder
<Xpistos> or du -s -h folder/*
<cyberanger> oh, show folder size, sorted by age
<cyberanger> that's what he said
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-18
 * wrst just managed to nuke his laptop
<cyberanger> |0|   |)0|\|'7 5|-|007, 1'\/3 |333N FR4M3|)
<cyberanger> 0|-|, WR57 |)1|) 17, P|-|3\/\/
<wrst> this was unintentional cyberanger, i was cleaning up some partitioning and well i confused sda5 with sda7 and oh well no more operating system :\
<wrst> cyberanger: you ok? :)
<cyberanger> oh, well, I retract my joke above
<wrst> ha ha everything is backed up so no big deal
<cyberanger> in that case, I remind you of a joke to help losen the mood as you apply the backups
<wrst> ha ha yeah won't take me long to get it up and going
<cyberanger> wrst: can you understand that joke
<wrst> not exactly cyberanger, that's something to wreck one's system if i'm not mistaken?
<cyberanger> I found out I gave a friend in another channel a bit too powerful a dose
<cyberanger> no, it
<cyberanger> 's leet 1337 and so on
<cyberanger> leetspeak, hackerspeak
<wrst> i have no clue then cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> |0| Don't Shoot, I've been Framed
<cyberanger> oh, wrst did it, phew
<cyberanger> (the |0| is a stick figure, hands in the air)
<wrst> well i am nearing a fresh ubuntu 10.10 install
<wrst> cyberanger: times like this make me lean back to the irssi way of thinking :)
 * cyberanger thanks wrst for not saying DOS
<wrst> DOS... is it 1998?
<cyberanger> uh....
<cyberanger> wrst: Windows 98 was 1998, Windows 95 was 1995, Windows 3.11 was (for my family) 1994
<cyberanger> I had dos in 1993, it was released in 1985
<wrst> you know too much about old crummy windows releases
<cyberanger> and Microsoft stole it
<wrst> win 98 still required dos didn't it?
<cyberanger> (btw, I was 3 when I had it, Video Gaming was cool)
<cyberanger> Windows 7 has DOS code still
<wrst> thanks for reminding me i'm old
<wrst> but i was thinking that 98 required dos then booted into windows or something like that
<cyberanger> no, back then it had more dos to it though
<wrst> thankfully i have forgotten most of those days
<cyberanger> I'm glad I remember them, reminds me that it's better now
<wrst> what windows is better now?
<cyberanger> I didn't say that windows was better now
 * cyberanger thinks that this is an ubuntu channel ;-)
<wrst> ahh ok you had me worried
<cyberanger> well, XP is better than 98
<cyberanger> but Debian beats both
<wrst> ME is better than... well, hmm
<cyberanger> and ubuntu is simple(ly bloated for me, but is a beginner/user's choice)
<cyberanger> wrst: ENINC?
<cyberanger> barely
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/28/fun-chuck-norris-vs-linus-torvalds/
<cyberanger> wrst: there's some good ones there ^
<wrst> just reading through there are some good ones
<cyberanger> Linus doesn’t push the flush toilet button. He simply says “make clean”.
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> Linus can enrich himself simply by chowning your bank account. He does not do this because there is no challenge in it.
<cyberanger> There are no man pages for Linus Torvalds, only god pages.
<cyberanger> my Fav 3
<cyberanger> oh, wrst this ones is great for the MS Windows list we just did
<cyberanger> Linus need not worry about Microsoft patent crap, he simply do `sudo mv /tmp/ms /dev/null`.
<elijah-mbp> about 15 years ago we made up a song about Linus.  it had a lot to do with an "ultra wide scuzzy bus" … and was perverted in the extreme.  that was the year that redhat sent the wives to man the booth in atlanta….
<cyberanger> oh boy, elijah-mbp that doesn't sound good
<wrst> hey chibihogoshino good to see you!
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. thanks wrst
<chibihogoshino> has any one seen diasporas alpha news ?
<wrst> I havent
<Juzzy> ubuntu is by far the porse pos desktop i've ever touched
<Juzzy> worse
<Juzzy> how did they fsck it up so bad?
<Juzzy> I installed jaurty, and most everyhting was ok but my hdmi out is about 5% off all edges of my screen (tv), went to 8.04 and it broke my wireless,
<Juzzy> went to 10.04 and the tv was perfect, but the keyboard mapping was all screwed up
<Juzzy> i couldnt type my password it was adding letters n crap
<Juzzy> took it to 10.10, keyboard is fixed, wireless is fixed, now tv is back off of the screen by 5% or so
<Juzzy> and the usb on a couple of those, if I plugged/unplugged stuff, it'd lock the desktop solid
<Juzzy> oh and 10.10 can't create a ad-hoc network where 10.04 could :/
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hi there wrst
<wrst> hey chris4585 i accidently nuked my laptop last night, so getting things installed again
<chris4585> wrst, sounds fun lol
<wrst> ha ha yeah not too bad i hope :)
<wrst> installing ubuntu and arch side by side
<chris4585> nice
<cyberanger> wrst: make it a tri-boot, debian sid
<wrst> well going to put natty on partition 3
<wrst> cyberanger: you using debian now?
<cyberanger> I've been using debian here for awhile
<cyberanger> just not exclusively
<wrst> while i love its derivitives just never used it much
<wrst> always tried the stable build and i think its using firefox 2 still :)
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm getting arch set up right now i must say that whole build from scratch thing has its benefits
<cyberanger> well, lenny might, not testing (squeeze) or unstable (sid)
<cyberanger> and technically it's iceweasle 2 ;-)
<wrst> yeah i was using lenny just not apealing
<wrst> yes that is correct :)
<wrst> icewaesle!
<wrst> or iceweasle
<cyberanger> I probally mispelled it too (part mocking, part getting used to a fullsize keyboard again)
<cyberanger> try sid >:-)
<wrst> i might give it a go when natty comes full stream
<cyberanger> (testing is a serious suggestion for you though, if rolling release feel is what your after)
<wrst> arch is nice i do like that aspect but its not stupid bleeding edge
<wrst> well the swap all the sudden to python 3 might have been
<cyberanger> same with squeeze
<cyberanger> (sid is a meanice, but I can be too ;-))
<wrst> hmm arch now has a libreoffice package
<wrst> natty hasn't made that change yet
<cyberanger> huh
<wrst> natty doesn't have libre office they still have open office cyberanger
<cyberanger> what version?
<wrst> well just said 3 on arch not for sure what dot release as i don't have jre yet and i have pacman busy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-19
<wrst> cyberanger: i am finding ubuntu in some regards getting pretty sluggish for me in particular running vm's have you noticed this?
<cyberanger> wrst: a long time ago
<wrst> 10.10 seems to be the worse hadn't realized how bad until i just fired the same vm up in arch daylight and dark
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks
<wrst> hey chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> yo wrst  hows it going
<wrst> going good how are you doing?
<chibihogoshino> ok
<chibihogoshino> waiting till this friday
<wrst> good hadn't seen you in a litle bit, got big plans ?
<chibihogoshino> going to ohio
<wrst> ahh cool hope you have a safe trip
<chibihogoshino> yeah..
<chibihogoshino> anything been going on here ?
<wrst> oh not alot just same ol same ol :)
<chibihogoshino> every one is chugen along ..
<wrst> that's good especially this hectic time of the year
<chibihogoshino> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-10
<wrst> no i got it from amazon they had it at that price and newegg was more expensive just 3 days ago
<wrst> but got it for 99.99 there
<chris4585> ah
<Juzzy> http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/12/25-gpu-cluster-cracks-every-standard-windows-password-in-6-hours/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-11
 * xTEMPLARx sneaks in and sits in a chair at the back of the room.
<wrst> about time xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> how are you doing xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> tired!
<xTEMPLARx> our church's big Christmas production was this past sunday
<xTEMPLARx> so
<wrst> why is that?
<xTEMPLARx> lots of hours at the church getting ready for it
<wrst> don't know why that would make you tired ;)
<xTEMPLARx> bbiaf
<wrst> hurry back now you hear!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-12
<xTEMPLARx> such a quiet place
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: until you show up ;)
<xTEMPLARx> sorry
<wrst> how are you doing?
<xTEMPLARx> it just seems counter to the purpose of an IRC channel to be silent
<xTEMPLARx> tired but living
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> how's you and the familia?
<wrst> doing great, and you?
<xTEMPLARx> pretty good... wife's back to work today
<xTEMPLARx> been sick with the stomach bug going around since last weekend
<wrst> ouch
<wrst> that is no fun!
<xTEMPLARx> not at all!
<xTEMPLARx> she's handled it like a trooper though
<wrst> yeah i don't handle that so well :)
<xTEMPLARx> crossover 12 is out
<wrst> xTEMPx: i don't need no stinkin' crossover :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-13
<wrst> morning chris4585
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> how are you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> I'm alright, a little tired after installing linux several times tonight
<wrst> several?
<chris4585> I updated my bios and I think either manjaro doesn't have the proper way of installing grub with UEFI support or my bios is being more strict? regardless archbang installed just fine with syslinux
<chris4585> yes, annoying I couldn't get grub properly installed and I tried several different things, which required reinstalling
<wrst> hmm i don't know in know on the arch wiki there are some uefi instructions but never paid much attention to it
<chris4585> yeah well it was rather ridiculous... so I said screw getting manjaro installed tonight and went for what I knew worked
<chris4585> and this is the first time I've really used syslinux for an actual install besides liveusb
<chris4585> also keeping /home is very lovely
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> never used it how is it?
<chris4585> it works, and I'm pretty familiar with it, the configs are a little easier than grub
<chris4585> usually you see syslinux in a lot of livecds, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-mGm-yWyTxPA/T7DdVuO0puI/AAAAAAAAANo/y5Pqpr7A-T4/s1600/syslinux_rm2012.png
<wrst> i wonder how it hadles multiple operating systems chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, it should be fine, but I've never had to set it to boot a partition, usually you just set the kernel and shiz in the config by the dir
<wrst> hmm interesting
<wrst> i might expirement sometime in a vm or something
<chris4585> let me know if you unlock some secrets
<chris4585> I still have to add winders to my config but I know it will be easy
<chris4585> I just have to uncomment some stuff lol
<wrst> i must say grub is working just fine for me, i do need to get it to pick up my other hard drive now
<wrst> i dread uefi
<chris4585> it isn't so bad, I really haven't had an issue since now and I think its a manjaro issue
<wrst> as long as i can boot what i want i'm happy oh chris4585 ssd and systemd on arch boot is just about instant
<chris4585> wrst, lol I hear that and darn you, I really want one but I'll wait a while I think
<wrst> the prices will no doubt get better and better
<wrst> i may build another desktop sometime next year and if i do it will certainly be with one
<chris4585> I just want something that wont fail
<wrst> that's the thing on the ssd i wonder about reliability
<chris4585> well as long as you use it for / and not /home, and leave out /tmp, and possibly /var, it should last way longer
<chris4585> because reading doesn't ware it down as much as writing
<wrst> very true
<chris4585> I'm thinking about doing a flash drive setup somehow to hold over my desire for an SSD
<wrst> i really do like it but enought about that, but arch on a spinning disk with systemd and kde works nicely also
<chris4585> systemd is kind of throwing me off
<chris4585> I'm not entirely used to how it works
<wrst> i like it i converted two systems and i must say i like it
<wrst> i do miss rc.conf
<wrst> but pretty much systemctl start/restart/stop service
<wrst> or sytemctl enable/disable service to stop/start on boot
<chris4585> yeah, but for gdm I've had to enable then start which threw me off
<wrst> yes if you don't reboot
<wrst> enable is like adding it to rc.conf
<chris4585> sorry about that, accidentally stopped slim without realizing I'd lose my xserver
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> chris4585: actually using systemd reminds me of osx using launchctl load/unload etc
<chris4585> never used osx really
<wrst> its not bad, i'm just not a fan of apple
<chris4585> same
 * cyberanger is only a fan of Granny Smith Apples
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-14
<wrst> now I like the edible ones
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-16
<LostMonk> sup people
<wrst> hello
<cyberanger> hey LostMonk
<wrst> LostMonk: how you doing?
<crazyq> hola everyone, hmm seems like it's been awhile since I was last seen in here! Glad to be back though, hopefully for good!
<wrst> crazyq: hello
<crazyq> Wow wrst: ur still here I see
<crazyq> I just recently returned back to linux last week, been having fun and also some frustration here and there but managed to work them out!
<wrst> cool crazyq what are you running?
<crazyq> Ubuntu 12.04
<wrst> crazyq: btw they just can't get rid of me
<wrst> 12.04 seems to be pretty solid
<crazyq> I started off running 12.10 but was running into issues with graphics drivers cough cough nvidia
<wrst> crazyq: running noveau or nvidia proprietary?
<crazyq> so I started asking one of my linux buddy's about 12.04 and he said its solid
<crazyq> which ever one that has me using bumblebee to make sure everything runs right
<wrst> hmm crazyq ahh you have dual cards in your laptop?
<crazyq> yes sir
<wrst> intel/nvidia combo
<wrst> yeah that's a beast to get right sometimes i hear
<crazyq> yea I had to install 12.04 3 times to get it right after finding the right install thread
<wrst> that sounds like a pain i'm just on cheap o' intel on my laptop but it works nicely without fuss
<crazyq> I jus bought this laptop and I got it mainly for my DJ gigs but since it has a nice size hdd and I been itching to return back to linux I decided to use some of the space for ubuntu
<chris4585> I've heard about bumblebee and it sounds awesome
<wrst> i think nvidia is possible working on something that actually works and is supported by them... or i think i heard that
<wrst> that would be part of the driver
<wrst> they they put out
<crazyq> yea its great, i ran into an issue for 2 days trying to install diablo 3  and I found that running a command in the terminal while installing d3 with playonlinux will help it start everytime.
<crazyq> well for systems that don't depend mainly on the intel ichip usually works great with nvidia
<crazyq> but for the systems that use them well its something wrong there
<chris4585> wrst, I believe I may purchase a flash drive, read about 220mb/sec and right about 100/sec and possibly might use that for my OS drive
<chris4585> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-233-325&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=5&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo
<wrst> chris4585: that could have some nice portability options
<chris4585> yes, especially with usb 3, and if it works then I'm more than satisfied, flash is a little bit more dependable imo and a safer buy if it does work out
<chris4585> yes, hopefully it will work like I want it to and the read speeds will be faster than a regular HDD
<chris4585> or should be...
<wrst> i woudl think so especially with usb3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-10
<wrst> howdy chris4585!
<wrst> this is interesting: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner/
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> all going well chris4585?
<chris4585> could be better but I'm not complaining, also good for ubuntu
<chris4585> you wrst ?
<wrst> I'm doing good
<wrst> yeah chris4585 I tried out ubuntu touch again about 3 or 4 weeks ago I would say alpha at best
<wrst> I think it has some promise but didn't look like it is ready for primetime to me
<chris4585> I haven't even bothered, mostly because I have no touch devices
<wrst> well you haven't missed much as far as Ubuntu touch is confirmed
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-14
<netritious> can't beleive I'm installing steam...it's only because I want to know how it will perform in a vm on ubuntu lol
<Unit193> What games do you have?
<netritious> none yet
<netritious> had to create account and stuff
<netritious> where the heck are teh games dur :P Do I have to install one in advance or something?
<Unit193> TF2 it up! :P
 * netritious is a total steam n00b
<netritious> ok, closer to getting TF2 installed...I think lol
<netritious> hm...where is the the steam binary?
<netritious> oh wow...have to shut the vm down and increase vdisk size...
<netritious> ok downloading
<Unit193> :D
<netritious> getting decent bw atm...19-20Mbps down
<netritious> well hm... "Could not find OpenGL entry point..."
<netritious> let's see what happens in windows7 vm
<wrst> netritious: what happened?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-15
<netritious> wrst: works in win7 'cept mouse goes all crazy when I start to play the game. I'm sure it's an mouse emualtion thing. No OpenGL prob though like with precise.
<netritious> *a mouse
<wrst> you may just have to go bare metal with it
<netritious> it was really just a test to see if it would work with GPU acceleration ina vmware vm
<netritious> I couldn't tell you the last time I played a game...anything other than solitaire that is lol
<wrst> ha ha yeah me too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-10
<froggie> this is an under utilized channel
<cyberanger> froggie: yep
<cyberanger> I feel over utilized everywhere else though, so it balances out
<Unit193> I could randomly start saying nothing in here too. :P
<cyberanger> Squirrel
<wrst> froggie: I agree
<froggie> I HATE GRAPHICS DRIVERS >:|
<Unit193> sudo service lightdm stop
<froggie> I'm trying to get mint+cinnamon up on an elderly box
<Unit193> :3
<froggie> cinnamon goes boom every try
<froggie> but yay, i got xfce installed in a tty
<Unit193> Xfce! \o/
<froggie> I've used xfce on the laptop (omnifrog) for many long time but it died a few days ago :\
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-11
<froggie> gerrr
<froggie> why bash no see alsamixer
<Unit193> PATH right and alsa-utils installed?
<froggie> yes, of course. it's a fresh install of Mint
<froggie> sound was working before under the default Cinnamon gui
<froggie> it died after I switched to xfce
<froggie> https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/2014s-greatest-meteor-shower-e6491169e887
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-12
<wrst> froggie: thanks I will be watching the northeastern skies this weekend
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-08
<cyberanger> Anyone here use apt-p2p?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-10
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/sponge-injection-could-save-the-lives-of-domestic-gunshot-victims/ cool.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-11
<minasota> cyberanger: the myth, the legend... Did you decide to go with apt-p2p?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-13
<cyberanger> minasota: giving it a trial run at least
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-12
<netritious> Howdy
<wrst> netritious: !
<wrst> Hello
<netritious> How is middle TN doing wrst?
<wrst> Doing great netritious , just got a new phone trying it out
<wrst> How are you
<netritious> Nice wrst!
<netritious> doing well, just got around to trying Play Store on Asus flipbook.
<netritious> Kodi works fine heh
<wrst> Cool
<wrst> Oh netritious can't remember if I had spoken with you or not but have pfsense up and running great
<netritious> nice wrst! what do you think?
<wrst> It is great
<netritious> hardware specs?
<wrst> netritious: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5860050747
<wrst> It is an i3 with 4GB of ram Intel pro cards
<netritious> holy fiber Batman!
<wrst> Have gotten a bit faster but I think pfsense is working great
<wrst> That was my issue being able to use all my connection
<netritious> that is awesome wrst. glad that it is working out.
<wrst> Working great it is in a closet don't even k ow it is there
<wrst> Gotta get the wireless up to snuff now
<netritious> had to replace my PSU a couple of weeks ago. started with this horrible smell and I couldn't tell where it was coming from
<netritious> that's the third one in five years
<wrst> That's not bad though
<netritious> It could be worse
<wrst> I just used a hard drive I had laying around I may regret that
<wrst> after setup that box just sits and runs
<wrst> and runs and runs and runs
<netritious> ikr? pfsense is the best
<wrst> yes!
<wrst> I mean I"m not starining it have 3 wired machines then the fleet of wifi devices
<wrst> gotta get the wifi working like it should
<cyberanger> Ubiquiti unifi AP's.....
<cyberanger> wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: yes
<wrst> just have to recover from christmas to buy
<wrst> I think one will be more then enough for our house
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-14
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: just don't hook them up to 48V passive PoE...  SOMEONE here in the office did that... and said we had a bad AP because it wouldn't power up...
<[Ubik]> I did minor surgery (forcible removal of a particular diode) and it works again
<[Ubik]> so now it ended up in a maintenance closet here as a repeater for our wifi...  we have coverage from our office pretty much to the front of the building now... important when we use the conference room for meetings or I go up there to get coffee while on a wifi call (previously it would drop, even with that el crappy linksys extender... this is now an AP in wireless uplink mode and is seemless)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-15
<wrst> [Ubik]: sounds like the Ubiquiti stuff is excellent stuff
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: what happened to the DECT phone?
 * cyberanger is reminded to get one for himself
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: which one?
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: The DECT SIP ones we played with here (the base on your desk, and the repeater in the front window of what is now our office, which was abandoned space at the time), and got it to work at the gas station across the road...that's at the pipe organ place in Ooltewah...  RF Hell!
<[Ubik]> We just deployed another one at some place in Chattanooga, same base unit, but newer model handsets...and they love it (not RF Hell)
<[Ubik]> The one I used to carry around (Panasonic DECT hooked to an ATA...) still carry it... it'll work in there. We have a vtech that PHC/First Cash sent us (when they returned their gear they sent numerous cordless phones, I don't know why...)
<[Ubik]> I eliminated the office ATAs scattered everywhere, hooked up a SPA8000 8-port to our FreePBX system here, it's in the phone closet/server room, I cleaned that whole wall of equipment up... then mounted that, hooked it to a 66-block, and from there cross-connected it to various jacks around our suite...
<minasota> decaf...
<minasota> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-16
<cyberanger> [Ubik] pipe organ
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-17
<[Ubik]> ah
<[Ubik]> nope, they still have the DECT system, not sure how much they use it vs desk phones if they have a choice
<Omnifrog> the list is getting smaller
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-18
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: what list?
<Omnifrog> the nick list over there --->
<minasota> ah, I thought you were referring to you Christmas list
<Omnifrog> I don't have an xmas list
<Omnifrog> I hate December
<Omnifrog> HATE!
<minasota> Omnifrog: if you haven't noticed, this group hasn't been serious about anything in a long time. It's really just a place to... I'm not sure, a place to lurk I guess
<Omnifrog> lol, I noticed
<Omnifrog> I've had several places like that in my tabs for decades
<minasota> Most of the ~10 folks in here don't even use *buntu as their OS
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: There's a nick list to my right?
<Omnifrog> I only use it on one box in this house
<minasota> cyberanger: lol, bar toggle nicklist :p
<Omnifrog> wait, I think my youngest son uses ubuntu
<cyberanger> minasota: what bar?
<minasota> the one you have obviously just came back from... :)
<Omnifrog> I'm using hexchat at the moment so the nick list is in the right pane
<minasota> Omnifrog: using weechat, can toggle the nicklist off or on
<minasota> I never use it
<Omnifrog> I don't mind the nicklist being there
<minasota> I think it's a waste of space
<Omnifrog> some rooms I'm in I need the list to be there
<minasota> A few years ago, maybe about around 2008 2009 this channel was actually active
<Omnifrog> also, I just discovered that the Chattanooga maker space is alive again
<Omnifrog> they have new digs in down town Chatt
<minasota> I've never been to a group meeting or whatever. Always wanted to, I thought I could learn alot by actually talking and seeing what others are doing
<cyberanger> minasota: using ii right this second.
<minasota> cyberanger: ok...
<cyberanger> no nick list in that client
<cyberanger> minasota: you might like it, very minimalist
<minasota> cyberanger: I like what works
<cyberanger> ii works well ;-)
<Omnifrog> I've thought about joining but I'm not sure I want to commit to a $50 a month membership to something I may rarely if ever use
<minasota> cyberanger: if what I have isn't broken and it works for me...
<cyberanger> I think we were active more recently than 09, but yeah there was a time where we really tried meetups and all, that'd be 2010 at the latest
<cyberanger> I think
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: I have the same problem with gym memberships too
 * Omnifrog is a GUI whore 
 * cyberanger would like to point out Omnifrog said it.
<minasota> haha
<Omnifrog> it's true
<Omnifrog> <-- lazy as fuck
<minasota> cyberanger: no need for a gym membership. I can put together a plan for you
<cyberanger> minasota: my current plan works perfectly, I plan to not work out for the rest of the year
<minasota> cyberanger: not good
<minasota> terrible plan
<minasota> Think of your body as you would one of your servers
<cyberanger> minasota: I don't plan for much of anything for the next 14 days
<cyberanger> ;-)
<Omnifrog> I subscribe to the Winnie The Pooh fitness plan
<Omnifrog> When I up, down and touch the ground
<Omnifrog> It puts me in the mood
<Omnifrog> Up, down and touch the ground
<Omnifrog> In the mood for food
<minasota> cyberanger: I have no idea what you are hinting at, but I'm sure it makes sense to you ;)
<Omnifrog> ...
<cyberanger> I said for the rest of the year, that's just 14 days away
<Omnifrog> sorry, I babysit my almost 3 year old grand daughter a lot
<cyberanger> Seriously, work keeps me active enough right now, and when that doesn't Salvation Army does this time of year (they do year round anyways, but this is a bit more so)
<minasota> cyberanger: I do good to know it's Saturday
<minasota> I slept since yesterday
<minasota> Omnifrog: skip the food, pour yourself a bourbon
<cyberanger> I've thought about a new years resolution, but 2016's was to blog more, 351 days later I've not yet published a single post....
<Omnifrog> I'm not a fan of the hard stuff
<Omnifrog> I stick to beer
<cyberanger> So if my 2017 Resolution was excerise....
<Omnifrog> ok... EXCEPT if the liqueur is Disaranno
<minasota> My new years resolution is to buy a pen, maybe a fountain pen or maybe just a cheap bic. regardless, the resolution is to not lose it and keep it the entire year
<Omnifrog> then we may have a problem
<minasota> It sounds simple, but how many people can actually keep the same pen the whole year
<cyberanger> minasota: that's easy enough, if you aren't required to use it, Buy the pen on New Years, then on the 2nd, get a safe deposit box, then no matter what you can't lose the pen.
<Omnifrog> my current favorite pen is the Pilot G-2 .07
<cyberanger> Losing the key to the safe deposit box however....
<minasota> cyberanger: uh, yeah... nevermind
<Omnifrog> the Pilot G-2 .10 is useful if you need a bolder line
<cyberanger> I've got a pen I keep with my wallet, Drivers License and Passport (I have a passport wallet, passport, passport card and driver's license is always in it with, unless I am applying for a visa or something)
<Omnifrog> the .07 has a fine line and requires very little pressure
<minasota> Omnifrog: I like the G-2 but where I work it takes on 'hey man can I borrow your pen' then you get busy doing something and BAM, it's gone
<cyberanger> I've hat it break, run out of ink or something, but never lost it.
<Omnifrog> NO ONE takes my pen
<cyberanger> And I usually give out my other pen.
<Omnifrog> I protect my pen like people protect their drug stash
<minasota> Omnifrog: when you're in a confined space inspecting a bearing where no man has gone before... it's not hard
<Omnifrog> and yes, I have had my precious pens for over a year running
<Omnifrog> you can have my pen when you pry it from my cold dead hands
<minasota> cyberanger: that would work for me if I never had to do anything other than sit or stand in a controlled environment
<cyberanger> minasota has it a bit harder to hold onto in his work enviroment, presuming that's still the same....
<minasota> cyberanger: don't test
<Omnifrog> wait... inspecting a bearing?
<cyberanger> mine isn't controlled, This year I've driven Semi's, so every security gate checking ID on entry and exit, airport security, customs and data centers.
<Omnifrog> people are after your pens in bearing inspections?
<minasota> cyberanger: so you have to get out your truck, ok. Or you have to walk thru a checkpoint, gasp.
<minasota> Omnifrog: more like paint pens
<cyberanger> Not just walk through, sign in, or sign a credit card slip (that's why the pen is with the wallet, seems like every signature involves ID or a Credit/Debit Card this year)
<minasota> What if you don't own a CC
<minasota> or is it company CC?
<cyberanger> I nearly left it at TSA and their counterparts in Ireland this year.
<Omnifrog> use bit coin, lol
<minasota> Omnifrog: I sometimes find myself in a nacelle that houses a bearing most likely taller than the house you live in
<cyberanger> Then replace CC with Debit, but it's harder for renting a car or (and for semi's it's a fuel card for buying Disel Fuel for the semi and doubles as an ATM card)
<minasota> Just get a stamp lol
<minasota> It's actually still a valid autho
<cyberanger> Hotels too for that matter
<Omnifrog> do you work on a starship minasota ?
<cyberanger> Oh, and I did lose a cell phone to CATSA, but not the pen.
 * cyberanger laughs....
<Omnifrog> wait, they dont have bearing >.>
<minasota> Omnifrog: in a galaxy far far away
<Omnifrog> I'm team Star Trek
<Omnifrog> we stay in this galaxy
<minasota> Well, I'm determined to keep a pen the entire 365 days
<Omnifrog> in at least 3 quadrants if this galaxy
<Omnifrog> s/if/of
<minasota> You gents have given me inspiration
<cyberanger> CATSA being Canada's TSA (having said that, the cell was a cheap prepaid with a provider there, if I kept it it'd be in a drawer, so I wasn't exactly TRYING to keep it either)
<minasota> If anything, I'll be damned if cyberanger can keep a pen for a year and I can't :)
<Omnifrog> a mans pen is his .... well... pen
<Omnifrog> I was gonna say castle but that would be stupid
<cyberanger> Yeah, this pen I've had for 2 years, Christmas gift from an ex (What can I say, it's perfect with my wallet)
<minasota> I do have a pen that I keep at home. I signed some things while in the military and I used to sign some sentimental docs afterwards
<Omnifrog> I'm a former AF vet
<minasota> what job?
<Omnifrog> 94 AMU, 1st TAC
<Omnifrog> crew chief
<Omnifrog> F-15's
<minasota> on which aircraft?
<minasota> ah
<Omnifrog> this was in the 80's
<minasota> when did you get out?
<Omnifrog> 86?
<Omnifrog> maybe
<minasota> How long did you serve?
<Omnifrog> AF is a 4 year enlistment
<Omnifrog> at least is was then
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: 94th, that's Langly right?
<Omnifrog> yep
<cyberanger> It's F-22's now
<minasota> Omnifrog: red x cert?
<cyberanger> Sweet aircraft, both of them
<Omnifrog> what?
<minasota> cyberanger: they're at holloman
<Omnifrog> they lost the F-15?
<Omnifrog> F-15's are fucking awesome!
<minasota> No, but the F-117 is no more. 22's moved in at Holloman
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: in 05
<Omnifrog> huh
<cyberanger> minasota: 22's in a few places
<minasota> ok
<Omnifrog> I'm totally biased
<minasota> Omnifrog: I was asking if you had red x certs, meaning, could you sign off on a X ?
<Omnifrog> minasota, I dont remember red x being a thing back then
<minasota> mx forms...
<minasota> / - X   they havent changed
<minasota> mx meaning maintenance
<Omnifrog> my memory fais me
<Omnifrog> fails
<Omnifrog> it wasnt my chosen field
<Omnifrog> lol
<minasota> crew chief right?
<Omnifrog> yeah
<Omnifrog> I went in as an electronics/ computer specialist
<minasota> so when you found a problem, there are three categories / - X
<minasota> It hasn't changed since Adam
<cyberanger> I know Langley and Elmendorf Have F-22's First hand, and I've heard Tyndall and Hickam have them too
<Omnifrog> the day after I finished basic they told me my MOS pics were unavailable
<Omnifrog> I had 3 choices. crew chief, plumber or go home on the next plane out
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: sounds like the right call then.
<Omnifrog> when you are 18 and you just got through basic training .... well...
<Omnifrog> gotta make the call
<cyberanger> I've also heard we've got them rotating into the Middle East somewhere, two intercepted a Syrian Su-24 over Hasakah.
<Omnifrog> I pay very little attention to deployments
<Omnifrog> ok, no attention
<Omnifrog> these day I only pay attention to news from late night talk shows
<Omnifrog> it's funny that way
<cyberanger> I have an old work habit and don't pay attention to our deployments, but I still watch obscure news outlets and others deployments.
<Omnifrog> whats' obscure?
<Omnifrog> Linus's Law
<Omnifrog> "given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow"
<Omnifrog> given enough websites all sites are obscure
<cyberanger> Well, by obscure I mean not just CNN, Al Rai & Al Aan comes to mind.
<Omnifrog> I don't pat attention to any of those
<cyberanger> I think I follow 150+ news outlets
<cyberanger> Or at least used to
<Omnifrog> I think my feed list is around 80 sites
<Omnifrog> yes, I still cling to RSS
<cyberanger> For RSS, You and me both
<Omnifrog> I don't care. I'm not giving it up
<Omnifrog> I will die with an RSS feed list
<Omnifrog> kids today might like their fancy twitter this and facebook that
<Omnifrog> but NOT ME
<Omnifrog> if an interesting tweet happens I'll see it in one of my RSS feeds
<cyberanger> I deal with twitter too, for infosec news it's a godsend, but I use it and RSS together
 * minasota likes his cl line newsbeuter
<Omnifrog> I got a twitter account days after it went public
<Omnifrog> never found a use for it
<cyberanger> For me I think it was day one.
<cyberanger> I could see back then how it'd be better than facebook for me (I had SMS access, but no reliable web access)
<minasota> I just want relevant content, no flash, just the data. I want control over how it's displayed and from the sources I choose
<Omnifrog> I want funny cat pics
<cyberanger> I hear that, noscript and digg reader is what I've wound up using.
<cyberanger> I'm working on migrating to something like ttrss but that's work in progress.
<Omnifrog> no script, uBlock , ghostery and Privacy Badger here
<Omnifrog> I dont know what order the filters get applied but browsing the interwebs is pretty calm and uneventful for me
<cyberanger> NoScript, Ghostery, Privacy Badger, AdBlock Plus, HTTPS Everywhere and Foxyproxy
<Omnifrog> I used to use AdBlock Plus
<Omnifrog> but I heard bad things about that in /. comments
<minasota> you might want to take a second look at adblock plus....
<Omnifrog> I used adblock plus for a lond time
<Omnifrog> long
<Omnifrog> uBlock is a fork of adblock
<Omnifrog> ok, there are 2 adblocks
<Omnifrog> it's complicated
<cyberanger> ./ had some valid points, but nothing a user couldn't adjust/configure
<Omnifrog> but adblock plus started making deals with advertisers
<Omnifrog> and uBlock forked off of that because of the deals
<Omnifrog> adblock is different from adblock plus
<Omnifrog> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/07/29/2152225/which-is-better-adblock-or-adblock-plus
<cyberanger> Those deals are to be put on a whitelist I turned off
<Omnifrog> but then later, adblock plus started doing the same shil
<Omnifrog> shit
<cyberanger> But they did turn the whitelist on by default
<minasota> and the whitelist is populated by who?
 * minasota dons his tin foil hat
<Omnifrog> the whitelist is populated by the user
<Omnifrog> in all 3 pluggins
<minasota> yeah, I guess my humor was lost in ircexlation
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> I'm sorry. the correct answer was Trump
<minasota> Omnifrog: not a trump fan :)
<cyberanger> I thought the correct answer was Clinton
<cyberanger> I mean we already made a huge tribute to him, granted for political correctness we called it the washington monument.
<Omnifrog> <-- not a drumph fan either
<Omnifrog> Jon Oliver FTW
<Omnifrog> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnpO_RTSNmQ
<Omnifrog> bed. me . now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-12-11
<cyberanger> wrst: no apologies needed, we should break the silence more often........
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-12-12
<wrst> looks like once a week is about enough cyberanger? :D
<wrst> this used to be a happening place
<wrst> I think xTEMPLARx is stuck and doesn't know how to get out
<Unit193> Aren't we all?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-12-14
<wrst> Unit193: not me I can leave anytime I want... I keep telling myself
<Unit193> I don't even know how to.
<wrst> Unit193: 'sudo shutdown -h now'?
<cyberanger> wrst: Ouch
<cyberanger> Granted, it could be worse. Like my mistake of telling you my desktop is on every linux computer, just hit ctrl+alt+f1
<cyberanger> In my defence, I didn't think that through, I figured anyone would google it first OR ask how to switch back (if they didn't know) not reboot to get back to the GUI
